# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  OOC Alhallor's mana secret 2

## Alhallor

Part 1

Hi guys,

I'm glad for having you here and are all ready to do some stuff, here is the OOC, so you can claim colors and whatever else you deem approbiate here. Just so we are still on the same page, the players are.

Ridai with Thaum,

WindStruck with Larimar Flint,

tonberryking with Rina Grael,

and Toliudar with Coney Massing.

kinem with Ken Golo

Aegis013 with Jahn Firebrand

Our IC thread is here

I didn't wanted that much players originally but to tell you the truth but the concepts all seemed to great and in the end way to fitting to don't include. (It's not that you desperately need a specific skillset I just liked everything so much.)

Some stuff I wanted to adress.

Houserules: Sorry for not mentioning them earlier but they kinda formed while the thread developed.

A 1 is not automatically a failure if you're doing skill checks. (That just seemed silly to me because we have some skill experts in the group. I can't explain why Thaum would not be able to give someone a band-aid even when stressed out for example.) 

Charm Person and similiar spells: I don't know how big of a change this really is and if you're against it, please tell me and we can change the rule, delete it or let it stay. 

If you Charm someone the afflicted creature will act like you are his good friend and he wants to do you good, but the charmed one is also stressed out. As an example, you're fighting against a band bandits, one manages to charm Thaum (sorry for using you so much but you're character is really fitting for something like that.) And screams at him "help us win this fight!" He will probably try to heal the one who charmed him and his newfound friends but not attack his previous party members (even if the bandit actually wanted that.) With charm you can never bring someone to do something that the character would never do.

I want to give you the possibility to still be your characters even when controlled by other forces in this manner and let the character of NPC's shine through the things they do even when supernaturally compelled.

Suggestion works as written, but they may be factors who change the outcome. If you "suggest" someone to go drink a beer in the next pub he will begin to do that, even if he normally never drinks beer he will just drink something different. (Otherwise I would be a really bad GM.) If you suggest that to a crazed cultist who desperately try to protect his leader from your attacks he will also begin to go to a pub (and will use one full-round to do so) but maybe I give him a second save if it goes against his character.

Dominate is hard control, for the duration of the spell you're basically mindcrushing a victim and he does everything that you tell him to. Things that go against the ethic and morale of the character are possible (but you gain another save, if that doesn't snap you out of it you do what is asked.) That also means that the dominated victim may be a bit Stupid. If you tell him to "attack" he will attack to the best of his abilites The square directly in front of him, even if there is someone or not.

If you want to cast a spell with a costly material component you can give out the Money if you have it at hand +10 % the cost if you haven't done the bookkepping of buying it before to cast the spell (I trust you on that.)

Sanctuary doesn't work against traps, if the trap needs to be activated from someone (typical situation would be the BBEG pushing a button to make you fall down a trapdoor, basically a pit trap.) The activator of the trap needs to make the roll. Undead and Constructs have will saves and because of that they would also need to make will saves to get through the sanctuary effect. The text claryfies opponent, because of that, the "friendly chobin tackle" made by an ally doesn't trigger sanctuary (if it's an action that would actually deal damage, sanctuary would trigger). If an ally is charmed or dominated into attacking someone under sanctuary, he ceases to count as an ally and is for all attacks an opponent. If someone get's possessed by someone or something, the posessor handles all mental saves (Will) but the posessed handles all bodily saves (Reflex and Fortitude).

In a possession, the bodily stats don't change but the mental abilities change towards the posessor (even if they are worse). 

Regarding food and drink: You have to eat a ration a day to keep functioning normally and drink Something to not die of thirst. (2 Liters? I think it's two Liters per day.) I also trust you that you keep track of that, I know it's really just pocketchange for characters of your level but it's still a level of detail I somehow like and I will definitely not track you down if you forget to subtract one of your rations. If we'll ever go to places with extreme temperatures that will change and I would want you to give a better look to your provisions in that regard.

You also have to sleep. Like in general. Adrenaline can go a long way but you can't stay up indefinitely. (I know that sounds a bit redundant I just want to make it clear.)

If an effect asks for the worship of a specific deity it's ignored. (Or "We don't do worship rulings here")

*Spoiler: The world*
Show


The world.

The old legends tell about a time were terrible beasts roamed the land and destroyed great swaths of the land. But the heroes stopped the monsters and you are now in an era of peace. 
There are still monsters roaming the streets that connect the different towns together but if you avoid them and if they are not hungry they are not that much of an issue. The time of great heroes who saved the world are over and for nearly a hundred years there has been peace. But there is still the need of indiciduals with the right amount of courage. Trade caravans still need protection from monsters that could attack them. They are still mundane and magical tournaments to participate in and even in the wealthiest city there are people who live on the fringes of society.
And there are always the ones who want to relive the journey of heroes and want to travel to distant places and abandoned ruins that are infested with unspeakable horrors.


*Spoiler: Magic*
Show


Generally magic is divided into the eight elements.
Fire = fire spells, the sprite Salamander
Water = Water, ice and healingspells, the sprite Undyne
Earth = earth, crystal and defenseboosting spells, the sprite Gnome.
Wind = wind and agilityboosting spells, the sprite Jinn
Moon = status changing and transformation spells, the sprite Luna
Wood = spells of growth, sleep spells, the sprite Dryad
Light = light spells, the sprite wisp
Darkness = darkness spells, the sprite shade 
You can argue in and out of character what spell falls under what element in the end and there are definitely possibilitys to change up the formula (a healing spell can also come from fire as an example) but its accepted from everyone that all spells come from one of these sources. Metamagic is manipulating how the Mana in this spells behave. And theoretically fall under the Mana category.
Mana = Metamagic.
Sprites are physical manifestations of that element and are masters of that element. In ancient times people have forged pacts with this sprites to gain their power and even in this day and age you can have pacts with them. (Currently none of your characters have formed a pact.)
A priest is most likely a priest of one of the eight elements, you can choose which domains you get from that, but be reasonable. (No fire priest who has the water domain. But a wind priest who has travel and storm sounds fitting.)


*Spoiler: Places*
Show

Places
Some places where your character may have come from or may want to go. There are also numerous smaller or biger towns, you are welcome to add stuff to it if you like, its only a small list after all. I dont have a map right know but if you really want some I can try my best.

Wendel
Wendel is a very religious place. There is also a pretty big gathering of different intelligent monsters there who want to trade or just want to see what humans do all day. That is mostly thanks to the high priest of Wendel who is said that he is a master of both light and darkness who keeps the town safe. Wendel does not have a military but is safe mostly because of the power of the high priest. (Pretty much like a lowkey sigil.) 

Altena
The magic kingdom from the north. They have a strong connection to Valsena. Inside Altena there is nothing to feel from the biting cold of the north because of their powerful magical wards. Nearly everyone from Altena is a magician of some kind, kids without the talent are not subtly told to find their luck elsewhere. They also have surprisingly developed some magitech (machine golems, perhaps even something akin to warforged.)

Valsena
A realm with a mild climate and the strongest military power in the world. Thanks to their connection to Altena, theyre military might, combined with warmages (both the class and magicians who are versed in tactic and war) is unsurpassed. They hire out their soldiers to everyone who can pay the price or to get monsters out of your neighborhood (for a price, that was once a service to the community but has now taken on the stride of mercenaries.)

Nevarl
A town on the edge of the great Nevarl dessert. The dessert is littered with ruins and Nevarl is a community who has specialized itself on unearthing these ruins and their strange artifacts. There is also a literal school for people who want to explore these ruins (rumor has it that it was originally a thieves guild.)

Laurent
High atop the highest mountain lies the kingdom of Laurent, skilled amazon warriors emerge from there and it is said that they are in high trade contact with the dwarves.

Ferolia
Also known as the beast kingdom, strange amalgamations that seem like a mixture of humanoids and monsters (shifters would be the mildest example) live here, under the supposed rulership of the mighty beast king. It has been years till there were any contact here, because every diplomant who was sent there came back with the same message we dont want to be disturbed.


*Spoiler: Religion*
Show

Religion
Mostly you pray to one of the eight elements or to the goddess of mana that reigns over all eight elements. The diversity of priests comes from different ways to interpret the elements. (Its not a problem if you want to play a priest from a specific god, you can just say yeah thats actually shadows but in the region where I come from that element was attributed with this and that aspect and it works.)


*Spoiler: New race*
Show

The awakening
Nearly 50 years ago the Rabite's (some people took them in for wool production and their tasty, tasty flesh) awakened. At least some of them. They got human level intelligence, could talk and they didnt know why that even happened to them. As far as anyone knows they dont have qualms about they're encaged brethren but, they want to inspect every farmer who has some of them if they may have an awakened brother or sister in their barns. You can play an awakened rabite. They have the following statistics.

-2 Str, +2 Dex (They are small but nimble.) -2 Int, +2 Cha (their animal origin still holds them back, but otherwise they are just sooo cute.)
Small: As a Small creature, a rabite gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but she uses smaller weapons than humans use, and her lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character. 

Rabite base land speed is 20 feet.

Natural jumper: Rabites gain a +10 bonus to jump checks, when jumping theyre base land speed is considered to be 40 feet.

+1 Natural armor class because of their wool.

A natural bite attack that deals 1d4 + strength modifier damage (have you seen these things? They are basically just mouth.)

The wool: rabites have 2 Elemental resistance against fire, acid, electricity and cold. As an immediate action they can shot wool at a companion and give them their resistances (but they lose their resistances for the rest of the day.) Rabites can do this once per day.

As a standard action they can shoot their wool at the eyes of someone as a ranged touch attack with a range increment of 20 feet. When the creature is hit, he can make a reflex save against 10 + ½ of the rabites level + Con modifier or be blinded. The affected creature can as a move action try to rip the wool away from his eyes, and still has to succeed on a reflex save. If another creature trys this, with the affected creature it too has to succeed on a reflex save. Rabites can do this once per day.

If they havent used the wool during a 24-hour period a rabite can produce a wool token, If he decides to do that he stops having the benefits of The wool for another 24-hour period. A wool token can be sold for 5 silver. If you have enough wool tokens, a piece of clothing can be constructed.

Gloves = 2 wool tokens, work as a masterwork item and gives either 2 points of acid, fire, lighting or cold resistance. 

Hat = 2 wool tokens work as a masterwork item and gives either 2 points of acid, fire, lighting or cold resistance. 

Boots = 3 wool  tokens work as a masterwork item and gives either 2 points of acid, fire, lighting or cold resistance. 

Shirt = 4 wool tokens work as a masterwork item and gives either 2 points of acid, fire, lighting or cold resistance. 

Cape = 5 wool tokens work as a masterwork item and gives either 2 points of acid, fire, lighting or cold resistance. 

Robe = 6 wool tokens work as a masterwork item and gives either 2 points of acid, fire, lighting or cold resistance. 
The same resistance does not stack if you wear different parts of clothing, different resistances work together.

Creating a masterwork item out of rabite wool is as difficult as a masterwork item of that kind and the DC raises by 3.

A masterwork item made out of rabite wool costs as much as a masterwork item and 150 additional gold coins (there are very hard to made and to transform the wool to make it workable costs a lot of time.)

Rabites, despite being just walking (or jumping) blobs can equip every item a small sized humanoid creature can equip. If they want to use somantic components they swing around their ears. If they want to equip weapons they touch them with their ears and can manipulate the weapon or any object with their ears like they were hands. They can also be knocked prone or suffer from any other status humanoids can suffer from.

They have their own language rabitian the language is accompanied with a lot of strange noises and very expressive movements of their ears and the rest of their body (other people who learn rabitian use their hands to simulate the ear movements.) Because you pretty much have to use your whole body to not saying the wrong words, non-rabites who talk rabitian take longer to formulate sentences. That has no effect in a normal conversation but if you want to say three words in rabitian (normally a free action) you have to use a move action if you're not a rabite. Everything you could say in a move action Needs a Standard action and everything that you could say in a Standard action takes a full-round action.


Magic items: Everything that is masterwork can generally be a magic item too. You can see a masterwork item most of the time without a check.

Initiative: I would like to try out something to speed up the fights a bit. We don't have to do that, but I think it would seem approbiate. Everyone throws Initiative, I add that together and divide it against the number of people at your side. So if everyone throws a 10 I divide it with 6 and we still get 10. If you fight against two enemies, One throws a 15 and the other a 3 they have an initiative of 9, (18/2). So in that case, all player characters and after that all enemies act. That would mean that we don't have to wait for one person to make a post (well yes the last one But I think it could speed things up a bit.)

Oh and please all of you roll Intiative two times, two times spot, once a sense Motive, everything who has ranks in heal can roll that once (I think it's only Thaum but I haven't internalized every bit of your charakter sheets... Yet.) Once Survival even if untrained. If you have modifications when that should come up I'd add that to the roll.

Wendel: Wendel has not really a government, but there are still laws passed down and decided upon, though there is a great deal involved how the crime came to pass, because a lot happens because of cultural differences. Wendels spiritual leader is the high priest for the goddess of mana though he rarely if ever uses his position and is most of the time a diplomat who wants Wendel to be independent.

*Spoiler: CONEY*
Show

There are also high priests of different interpretations of the sprites in Wendel that also have something to say. But there are also often out and abound in the world to do something to perhaps further the cause of their element.


Altena: Altena is traditionally lead by a Mage-Empress, the Queen of Altena. The title is not passed down from mother to child but is gifted upon the best female magic-user of the land.

The isle Altena is divided into two main towns, Alrant with a shipyard, the other, Altena (yes the continent and the main town have the same name) deeper into the isle. Despite the perpetual cold of the region it's supposedly pretty warm in the towns and the way that connects both towns is also known to not be problematic at all.

From Altena come the famed witch-soldiers perfect in the use of magic, they are considered experts in the arts of magician warfare, they also have a unique look to them.

*Spoiler: Altenan witch soldier.*
Show

Very traditional armaments at display here! Male witch-soldiers are known to wear the usual robes, commonly associated with mages.


Altena as the forefront of magic has different facilities that study magic in different forms and try to push the development of it further and further.

*Spoiler: Ridai*
Show

There is also a Council that attends to lesser matters, like tax fees, distribution of land, military matters. The actual leader of the land are the council members with the Queen becoming more of a figurehead. She is mostly contacted upon when the Council cant decide upon a course of action and for diplomatic arrays. The council is made up upon 9 members that correlate to the 8 elements. The 9nth member is a normal villager chosen at random to have the input of the common folk. (But there are always someone with at least a little bit of magic in them.)


Valsena: Valsena is traditionally lead by a King, mostly rumored to be the best swordfighter, but the title is handed down from Father to Son. 
There is a popular story of Valsena that had made it to other lands, that of the Red Knight. Some time ago, on a knight tourney, there appeared a red knight that pretty much just shamed every other knight that was there by winning easy. As a prize he wanted to fight the King (Supposedly one of the heroes of old time.) And as the red knight humiliated the other knights, he was humiliated by the king. For some strange reason it has become a tradition that young nobles who want to get their feet wet in tournaments dress up as the red knight to get defeated by the older, more experienced fighters.

Nevarl: The nation and town of Nevarl is led by the cutthroat merchant, the richest individual in Nevarl and supposedly a descendant of the heroes of old. Its a great trade hub and goods from all over the land somehow make their way there and its said that you can buy everything For a price.

The nevarl desert is full of ruins, caves and dungeons, a lot of them are still unmapped and there is a steady stream of goods that come out of these ruins. There is a rumor that all of these ruins are somehow connected, with some  of these having connections with one another, these rumors seem to have some truth.

Somewhere in the Nevarl desert the sprite Salamander and Shade are resting.

Dungeon delvers trained in Nevarl are known to have a good grasp on magic, even if they are not necesarrily magicians themselves.

Favors are traded far more often than money and seem to be in higher demand than money.

Laurent: Not much is known about the leadership of Laurent, travel there is harsh even with magical help. The dwarves tell of a belevolent pair of rulers who mostly want their people to prosper in peace.

Ferolia (aka the Beast Kingdom): The Beast Kingdom is, as far as anyone knows, ruled by the Beast king. The mightiest off all the people who live there. Relatively recently (for about the last 10 years). The Kingdom has closed off its borders and seems to be want to be left alone. Occasionally there may be trade contact from inside the kingdom, but the traders are very tight-lipped. Most residents of Ferolia look at least a little more beastlike than the rest (think like shifters from Eberron) and they are told that they are masters of commanding animals and proud of they're martial provess.

----------


## Ridai

I shall repost my weird plot thing that I infrequently update because I am lazy and permanently low energy.  :Small Sigh: 

*Spoiler: Ridai's Plotovillogram (as of 2022-08-29)*
Show


Plot Thread
Description
Status
Led to...

*Holy Cavern Chanties*
High Priest of Wendel, Ethan, needs Wisp to cure deadly curse on King Chanterelle
*Resolved.* Retrieved Wisp from Cascade Caverns. Got lured into trap by Jerry, the evil tomato man, seems to be Ethan's enemy. King Chanterelle healed.
*- Mart, The Misled Cultist*
*- Duran's Rest*
*- The Claw-Birthed Lady*
*- Goddamn Motherflippin' Jerry*
*- The Black Rabite*

*Mart, the Misled Cultist*
A cultist called Mart tried to attack Coney and other rabites, his cult believing monsters will one day unite and wipe out humanity, especially the intelligent ones, under the leadership of the Black Rabite, with the party being thralls of said rabite.
*Resolved.* Calm emotions made him open to talk, was convinced he was being manipulated. A few party members watched and eavesdropped on a meeting of Mart with the presumed leaders of the cult. Learned they will be attacking the mixed rabite-human settlement of Rabiton in the Forest of Seasons. Mart chose to reform himself, defended Rabiton from the cultists. Seems to be staying there.
*- Cultists At Rabiton's Gates*

*Duran's Rest*
During their trip through the Cascade Caverns, Aned found a map, detailing the location of a Chobin village and the resting place of the Valsenan hero Duran, mysteriously not located in Valsena.
*Pending.* So far not followed up upon. Aned contacted the group to tell them the maps she received told her Duran's Rest is located at the bottom of Cascade Caverns.
-

*The Claw-Birthed Lady*
High Priest Ethan's divinations achieved little in regards to determining who placed the curse on King Chanterelle, except for the name "The Claw-Birthed Lady"
*Ongoing.* Jerry had contact with the Claw-Birthed Lady, the latter being rather irate with the tomato man. A claw birth is a brutal one where usually beastman child and mother die. Calling herself what she does is unusual. She contacted Archon Megralras and inspired him to do what he did, along with telling him about the Temple of Water and the Shademass there. She also inspired the cultists. Allegedly a mistress of Shade magic. She is a follower of the Eternal Devourer (touched by it directly even), and seeks to wake the Black Rabite and bring it into this realm. She is shielded against divinations, and tried to meet Shade, but did not want to pay the price for being taken to him by Charon. Has eight claws on her back, is expertly skilled in all kinds of magic. Tried to kill Shade in order to replace him and become the new Shade, but could not fully cross the sea due to not paying the price. According to Shade, Gargama, the leader of the anti-monster cult situated in Altena, knows how to find her.
- *Finding Shade*
- *Cultists 2: Altenan Boogaloo*

*The Black Rabite*
Tales of the Black Rabite have been encountered, along with the cult believing it to rise eventually, as well as dreams of being chewed on by a dark force.
*Ongoing.* Went to Rabiton to stop the cult and perhaps learn more about the rabite there, then went to Valsena for more research. The Beastman Archons revealed it is a reoccuring catastrophe, in a cycle of sleep and resurfacing. Only the elves or Sage Joch might still know anything about it. The sage is living in a tower on an island near the Valsenan coastline. Upon meeting the sage, they were told the Black Rabite drifts into and out of various states of sleep, and it waking would be dire indeed, an almost unstoppable force. The Claw-Birthed Lady seeks to wake it, and thus far has managed to make it stir, which affected the world already. The Black Rabite is strongly associated with Shade. When it still was a normal rabite, it challenged Shade repeatedly, always losing, and a sort of friendship evolved. Until after enough defeats, its fur turned black and it gained extreme power. It used to be called Tenemeda. It planned to devour the Mana Goddess.
*- The Claw-Birthed Lady
- Cultists At Rabiton's Gates
- Shade's Day Ghoul Fever
- A Visit to Sage Joch*

*Goddamn Motherflippin' Jerry*
There is an evil tomato man who hates Ethan, is looking for Gnome, and is perhaps aligned with the Eternal Devourer, a mythical Shade-Dryad amalgamation eating and negating everything around it. Summoned undead aligned with it.
*Pending.* So far not followed up upon. Gnome's last known location is with dwarves in Laurent (formerly Valsena?). Seems frustrated by his life, makes a lot of enemies. The Claw-Birthed Lady hates him. He is trying to make a pact with Gnome for more power. He stole knowledge from Sage Joch, namely the beginnings of an emergency teleporation spell. Past experience tells us he already made it work. He once tried to help the six heroes, but failed, making him quite old, bitter, and resentful.
- *The Eternal Devourer*

*The Eternal Devourer*
The Eternal Devourer, a mythical Shade-Dryad amalgamation eating and negating everything around it. Legend says it ensures the world does not overburden itself by being the counterbalance to creation. Mostly worshipped by destructive monsters and a few beastmen, but also gluttons. Coney possesses an amulet dedicated to it. Devotees instill it with the correct power to worship the Devourer, and they usually have apprentices. One of them could perhaps be found in the Cascade Caverns.
*Ongoing.* Bits of information came up every now and then. It is a deity of sorts, its power uncertain. The elves believe it to be a possible aspect of Dryad. Its cult is about devouring, gluttony, and destruction for the sake of it. Beast worshippers think concepts need to be destroyed, like civilization, farming, etc. Neither Dryad nor Shade condone their acts. It can reach out and instill power in individuals, like it did with the Claw-Birthed Lady.
- *The Claw-Birthed Lady*
- *The Black Rabite*

*Cultists At Rabiton's Gates*
The monster-hating Black Rabite conspiracy theorist cult wants to attack and wipe out the rabite-human settlement of Rabiton in the Forest of Seasons.
*Resolved.* Helped prepare Rabiton against attack, repelled the attack, took survivors prisoner, handed them over to Valsenan mercenaries, also negotiated mercs protecting and fortifying Rabiton. A few members of the cult are still out there. Thaum was told about the Temple of Water by Rem. Rina and Aned depart the group to investigate in their homelands. The group departs to Valsena to continue Black Rabite investigations.
*- Mad Like A Hooter
- Worg Away
- Silktail Shenanigans
- A Day At The Tourney
- Shade's Day Ghoul Fever
- Temple of Water*

*Mad Like A Hooter*
The Forest of Seasons is inhabited by Nemesis Owls, naturally mad predators twisting any use of magic to inflict their madness on the user. A constant threat for anyone in the forest.
*Resolved.* Captured one owl for Rince, the mage of Rabiton, who developed a mask protecting the user from being affected by the madness, and could identify the organ making the owls mad. Developing a cure for that madness.
-

*Worg Away*
Worgs tried to get into Rabiton and while they were fended off by local traps and Larimar, they are still out there.
*Resolved.* Worgs convinced to leave Rabiton and the rabites alone, especially after taking down a Nemesis Owl attacking them and the group. Zanthia left the group after a disagreement about how the situation was handled.
-

*Silktail Shenanigans*
A stronger (and pink) subspecies of rabites, silktails, are causing mayhem in the forest.
*Resolved.* Followed trail, found a partially awakened rabite tribe trying to awaken a silktail to serve as their guardian against monsters and other tribes, which if done wrong would have brought a great evil into the world. Defended the tribe against a Nemesis Owl and several Needlions. Convinced the tribe to join Rabiton, for mutual safety. The knocked out Nemesis Owl was captured and brought to Rince in Rabiton.
*Rabite Tribes*

*Rabite Tribes*
There are three rabite tribes in the Forest of Seasons, not intent on living in Rabiton, but also a threat to each other.
*Resolved.* One tribe joined Rabiton. The Blue Singers tribe has in the meantime been approached by Rabbiton and joined them, negotiations are still ongoing with the Yellow Stingers tribe.
-

*A Day At The Tourney*
Entering Valsena, the group hears about a tourney held in honor of the Valsenan princess.
*Resolved.* Larimar entered the archery competition, the rest were in the audience. Larimar handily won, woo'd a Chobin lady, and caught the interest of the young princess with his show. A rabite knight called Pawel championed for Coney, a lady knight called Varin championed for Thaum. Thaum, only vaguely familiar with Valsenan gift-giving traditions for when one is championed for, accidentally proposes marriage to Varin through his gift.
-

*Shade's Day Ghoul Fever*
Thaum is approached by an old man, Duncan, in the Valsenan library while researching the Black Rabite. Duncan's granddaughter Mercy fell gravely ill after returning from a trip of gathering alchemical ingredients. Duncan admits that the Healer's Guild is pressuring him to lead Thaum into a trap.
*Resolved.* Mercy was healed from a particularly powerful ghoul fever variant, Thaum and Coney learned of a strange man near the Temple of Water who is most likely the one who infected Mercy. Healer's Guild rolls up to them outside of Duncan's home like a bunch of thugs to try and force Thaum into the guild if he wants to continue healing on their territory. Thaum gets legit angry, Coney spokespersons the guild into submission like a champ. Jahn and Ken join group at Valsenan inn and the group heads to the Temple of Water to look for the culprit. Meet a suspected vampire boy in the forest, leave him alone for now to avoid hostilities. At the temple, meet pilgrims there, hearing of failed expeditions inside and dreams of being chewed on, aligning with Black Rabite omens. They head into the temple, finding a black slime there revealing to be feeding on the mana there and being responsible for the disease that infected mercy. Attacks and is defeated, revealed to be a woman underneath the slime [OOC: Fanha from SoM]. Some of the group invest mana into the temple to help it mend from all the harsh Shade alignment going on. Back outside, they look for the culprits of spreading the disease, finding the man from Mercy's recollection and the boy, who have been physically changed into shade-alignment and magically forced to do the woman's bidding, after having been injected forcibly with a black concoction by a beastman, threatening even worse punishment if they don't obey. Now freed of the influence, the disease will no longer be spread.
*- A Shady Beastman
- Healing Miguel and Alrik
- Trouble in the Elven Forest*

*Temple of Water*
An ancient Undine temple was discovered a day's travel away from Valsena. Perhaps it might have some clues for Thaum's condition.
*Mostly resolved.* Temple was infested with a shade-aligned woman feeding on the place's mana and who was plotting to spread her corruption further. Was defeated by the group. Temple is currently recovering with the mana invested by several group members.
*- Finding Undine*

*Finding Undine*
Due to healing the temple, the group is aware of Undine's location, several days away from the Temple of Water. She might have insights into Thaum's condition.
*Pending.* Not followed up upon so far. Undine seems to currently move towards Altena.
-

*Healing Miguel and Alrik*
With the death of the shade-woman in the Temple of Water, Miguel and Alrik no longer have to spread the dark coin-based empowered ghoul fever. However, they have been semi-permanently shade-aligned, but there might be ways to reverse this, to undo the harm forced onto them.
*Resolved.* Several leads include:
- finding Undine to empower Thaum's healing
- getting their hands on what was injected to craft an antidote (most likely the beastman responsible has something)
- getting Wisp to counter what was done
- finding Fiona, Thaum's former classmate, in Valsena, who was strong in channeling Shade
- getting the help of elven druids to try and reincarnate or resurrect Migúel and Alrik, but they might not be willing to help
- finding a benevolent dragon roosting somewhere in the Nerval mountain range, with finding, navigating, and surviving being non-trivial
- finding Garzwer from the three golden paths, living in a tower near Wendel, but the mage is implied to be a bit of a crook and a bastard

Miguel and Alrik were brought to Wendel and given into the care of Charon Otyusk, under order of the High Priest Ethan, to be cured and cared for.
*- A Shady Beastman
- Trouble in the Elven Forests*

*A Shady Beastman*
A beastman from Ferolia worked with the woman from the Temple of Water, injecting Miguel and Alrik with black liquid to enslave them to her influence. He needs to be found and stopped, and he may carry a sample of what was injected.
*Resolved.* The beastman in question was Megralras, one of the Archons of Ferolia. He brought suffering to the settlement of Mintos and attempted to create a Shade-mana-infused army to topple the Beast King. Was found in his hidden laboratory near the capital of Ferolia, defeated, and brought back to the capital, where he was taken prisoner for the time being. What will happen to him is yet to be decided. The Beast King trusted him, giving him a ring made out of his hair, now kept by the party for the time being. He was magically contacted by the Claw-Birthed Lady, revealed to be a mistress of Shade magic, who inspired him to do as he did, and pointed him to the Temple of Water and the Shademass therein. Her location is unknown, but Shade, somewhere in the Nevarl desert, may know more.
- *Finding Shade*
- *Goddamn Motherflippin' Jerry*
*- Finding Gnome
- Finding Sylph
- Finding Dryad
- Finding Luna
- I Am Thou, Thou Art I*

*Trouble in the Elven Forests*
Rumors of something bad happening in the elven forests are going around.
*Resolved.* The elves were attacked and besieged by an invisible creature. Attempts to see through its invisibility either killed or drove people insane. Rina tried and she was afflicted with the latter, the elves putting her into a magical sleep so she does not harm others or herself. The group dove into her dreams and fought the affliction, causing Rina to wake back up. The party used dried blood of the beast on the defensive barrier of the elven village to make potions to see the beast and not be driven insane, hunting it down, and killing it. After the events, the party set off to visit Sage Joch.
- *A Visit to Sage Joch*

*Finding Shade*
The sprite Shade resides somewhere in the Nevarl desert, in an old temple in the midst of an "uncrossable sea". He might know the location of the Claw-Birthed Lady and know something about the Eternal Devourer.
*Resolved.* The group located Shade in the Nevarl desert, in a shadowy place hidden behind ruins hidden in a cave, with the help of a Nevarlan tiefling guide called Eliana. The price for crossing the shadow sea via Charon was already paid by Coney's pact magic. Shade told the group a little about the Claw-Birthed Lady, as well as to find her by finding Gargama, the leader of the cult that attacked Rabiton. Shade also gave Thaum the ability to restore "shaded" memories.
- *Cultists 2: Altenan Boogaloo*
- *Lil' Construct Boy*

*A Visit to Sage Joch*
Sage Joch is one of the few people alive who might still know more about the Black Rabite. He is living in his tower on an island near the Valsenan coastline (exact location known).
*Resolved.* The party sailed from the elven island to the island of Sage Joch, meeting him and his apprentice Jeck. He told the party the connection between the Claw-Birthed Lady, the Black Rabite, and the Eternal Devourer, followed by teleporting the party to Nevarl in order to locate Shade, in hopes of finding the Claw-Birthed Lady before she can make any more progress towards waking the Black Rabite.
- *Finding Shade*

*Finding Gnome*
Gnome, Sprite of Earth, is currently witht he dwarves in the Laurent mountain range where Sylph is as well, acting as good-natured quarreling neighbors. Jerry is looking for Gnome, and the sprite might know what Jerry is after.
*Pending.* Not followed up upon yet.
-

*Finding Sylph*
Sylph, Sprite of Air, is the patron sprite of Laurent's amazons, residing on the tops of the Laurent mountain range. Good-natured quarreling neighbor with Gnome at the moment. Sylph might know much about the mountain range.
*Pending.* Not followed up upon yet.
-

*Finding Dryad*
Dryad, Sprite of Wood, resides in the heart of the Four Seasons Forest. She might be the cause of the forest's unique properties. Might also know more about the Eternal Devourer.
*Pending.* Not followed up upon yet.
-

*Finding Luna*
Sylph, Sprite of Moon, resides in a tower in the forest of Ferolia, where the moon is always in the sky and always full. She is said to be "on the rise" at the moment, leading to an increase in powerful monsters, something last observed during the time of the three heroes. The current Beast King always makes a pact with her, leading to dangerous monsters always coming after the king first, then the population. She could give information about why this rise is happening, though she is apparently capricious.
*Pending.* Not followed up upon yet.
-

*I Am Thou, Thou Art I*
A pact can be forged with a Sprite if one has a strong connection with it. Allegedly, it does not lessen the Sprite at all, but strengthens the recipient. Usually, the Sprites demand a task for their aid. The current reigning Beast King is one example, always having a pact with Luna for power, but also having the monsters of the Ferolian forest go after him first, before going after the citizens.
*Pending.* Not followed up upon yet.
-

*Cultists 2: Altenan Boogaloo*
The anti-monster cult that attacked Rabiton has their headquarters in Altena. Their leader, Gargama, knows the location of the Claw-Birthed Lady.
*Pending.* Not followed up upon yet.
-

*Lil' Construct Boy*
The party defeated constructs placed by the first queen of Altena, Ophelia Ashatana, presumably to protect the entrance to Shade's domain. They found a magical core, filled with a true intelligence, in the remains. Thaum took the core with him, in order to give it a proper body instead of letting it remain without senses for an unknown amount of time. A proper golem body available in Valsena or Altena will be required.
*Pending.* Not followed up upon yet.
-

*to be continued*








*Spoiler: Some extra info Thaum knows about Altena*
Show

Altena consists of two settlements. The harbor town Alrant, acting as Altena's gate to the world. Has a school, but no increased focus on magic. Has a presence of witch soldiers, but not too many.

The other is the capital of Altena, offering an unsurpassed amount of magic, as well as the school where Thaum learned his craft.

Both places are comfortably warm, though snow still lies around here or there for aesthetic reasons (and for parents to teach children the joy of physical labor).

Thaum has only heard good things about the snow fairies, like if you get lost in the snow, you should look for them to have them guide you back.

----------


## Toliudar

Thanks for this, Alhallor, and thanks for the plot update, Ridai!

----------


## Alhallor

I'm gonna assume that you take a rest for the next post, just that you know, that seems to be what you wanted to do.

----------


## Toliudar

Yes please.  The only reason that I didn't post "and then she went to sleep" was just in case there were objections from the others (as happened before the dream battle...and everything worked out fine).  I would very much appreciate fast forwarding the nine hours required for her to have gotten in a recharge.

----------


## Ridai

No complaints about resting. Thaum is pretty low on spells as well.

----------


## Alhallor

Also after the rest you regain the level 3 spell slots you once invested into the water temple.

And I'm going to give you XP tomorrow for the nightmare fight. It may be that Ken and Jahn level up after all.

----------


## Aegis013

> Oh and please all of you roll Intiative two times, two times spot, once a sense Motive, everything who has ranks in heal can roll that once (I think it's only Thaum but I haven't internalized every bit of your charakter sheets... Yet.) Once Survival even if untrained. If you have modifications when that should come up I'd add that to the roll.


Initiative: (1d20)[*3*] / (1d20)[*9*]
Sense Motive: (1d20-1)[*12*]
Spot: (1d20-1)[*7*] / (1d20-1)[*9*]
Survival: (1d20-1)[*15*]

Listen for good measure (and because I'd like to have at least some rolls with positive modifiers): (1d20+12)[*28*] / (1d20+12)[*27*]

Regarding rations, that is what Jahn's Travel Cloak is for. It provides daily food/water and turns into a one-person tent for when we inevitably camp outdoors in addition to providing the benefit of Endure Elements against cold environments. A very convenient item for 1,200gp (Magic of Faerun pg. 166).

----------


## Alhallor

The math has been done.

Ken and Jahn *both* get 5040 EXP.

Thaum, Coney and Larimar *all* get 4250 EXP.

Sadly there have been no treasure out of the nightmare aside from the warm feeling that you have helped a friend in need.

----------


## Aegis013

That's just enough to bump Jahn a level, giving him some new spells.

----------


## kinem

Jahn and Ken joined the group at the same time, IIRC.

Something is off with the XP total on my sheet. Right now it would put Ken at level 8, which is clearly wrong as he's been at 9 for a while.

Should I assume that his XP match Jahn's?

----------


## Alhallor

@kinem: yes you can assume that your exp is the same as jahns. I never did give different amounts of XP, that means it should work out.

@all except aegis: I'd need Initiative rolls from everyone and please make clear either IC or OOC if you drink "the stuff".

----------


## Ridai

Initiative (1d20)[*15*] (1d20)[*5*]

When in doubt, Thaum will drink the stuff. No idea how the others want to handle things, since it seemed like various approaches were mentioned, and Thaum kind of has to adjust based on what the others want to do.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn will drink the stuff. IC post also put up indicating he drank it.

----------


## kinem

Ken's Initiative (1d20+3)[*9*]

----------


## Toliudar

Sorry for any delay Im causing. Im recovering from a concussion, and have been told repeatedly to limit screen time for a few days. Ive got to ration what Ive got for work. Ill be back to full speed in a few days.  Again, my apologies, and just assume that Im tagging along if you need to move something forward.

----------


## kinem

Yikes. Best wishes for a quick full recovery!

----------


## Ridai

Oof. Here's hoping for a swift recovery.

----------


## Aegis013

> Sorry for any delay Im causing. Im recovering from a concussion, and have been told repeatedly to limit screen time for a few days. Ive got to ration what Ive got for work. Ill be back to full speed in a few days.  Again, my apologies, and just assume that Im tagging along if you need to move something forward.


Take care of yourself and take the time you need.

----------


## Alhallor

Take all the time you need Toliudar, we won't be running away lightning fast.

----------


## Alhallor

I'm pushing you a bit here, but don't be afraid. I'm gonna post again at Monday.

----------


## WindStruck

Oh, hello again!   Sorry, I forgot to subscribe to this thread.   :Small Big Grin: 

Oh and please all of you roll Intiative two times, two times spot, once a sense Motive, everything who has ranks in heal can roll that once (I think it's only Thaum but I haven't internalized every bit of your charakter sheets... Yet.) Once Survival even if untrained. If you have modifications when that should come up I'd add that to the roll.

initiative1: (1d20+7)[*25*]

initiative2: (1d20+7)[*19*]

spot1: (1d20+10)[*15*]

spot2: (1d20+10)[*22*]

Sense Motive: (1d20+1)[*8*]

Survival: (1d20+8)[*17*]

----------


## Alhallor

You can still try an ambush if you want, I just wanted to give you a first good look at the creature.

----------


## WindStruck

Um..   how would we ambush this creature if we've already stumbled upon it?

----------


## Alhallor

Well you can still use the plan about setting up a false camp-site. Change the battlefield, maybe have a better vantage position, etc...

----------


## WindStruck

So are you saying you would retcon the monster coming into our trap instead?   

Uh...   okay.

I'll try a roll anyway.  survival: (1d20+8)[*15*]

----------


## Alhallor

I wanted to give you options (which is a bit hard to totally transcribe in PbP format, I should have made that more clear somehow)

you can engage the creature here or change up the battlefield by various means (like making a false campsite or trying to lure it to another place.)

If you encounter it here I'll take Ken's castings as the order of how he casts his spells.

----------


## Aegis013

I'm personally good with just going in swords drawn as is, though if others want to take advantage of the potential for map alteration I'm all ears. I'm just going to set up DFI keeping Jahn's voice relatively soft to try to avoid waking the beast either way.

----------


## Toliudar

I'm also good with dealing with the critter closer/sooner, if that's an option.

----------


## WindStruck

Well, let's just say that Larimar is up in a tree or something, and he would _probably_ be okay if the beast knocks over the tree, or Coney could benign transposition up there if she wants to swap places.

----------


## Alhallor

OK so we have Ken make preparatory castings, Jahn softly singing and Larimar on a tree. (You should be able to edit the map accordingly.)

Toliudar and Ridai any preparations from you?

----------


## WindStruck

I think since the intent is to clearly kill this thing, Larimar will be switching to his other bow.

We can say he's imbibed the nasty brew now, and also starts off by casting mirror image just in case.

We're all still in range of each other for the juicy buffs, right?

And..  we get the first attack?  How does initiative look after?

----------


## Alhallor

You should still be in range for the juice even with some climbing. You'll see what happens and who has initiative when I post tomorrow.

----------


## Ridai

Having a slow week, being a bit under the weather, so posting might be a bit slow.

----------


## Alhallor

I really hope this is still okay. Sorry if it seems somehow unfair.

@Ridai: No worries, I have some things going on myself and has wrestled anyway with the post.

----------


## WindStruck

reflex:  (1d20+21)[*29*]

----------


## WindStruck

...I knew I missed this. I swear I read it and couldn't find it.

Everyone apparently has 4d6 fire damage on their attacks, so for each of Larimar's shots:

1: (4d6)[*16*]

2: (4d6)[*15*]

3: (4d6)[*14*]

----------


## Aegis013

That was a nat 20. Is this thing immune to crits? It looks like a plant.

If not: crit threat (1d20+15)[*26*] to confirm for (1d8+4)[*10*] extra damage.

----------


## Ridai

A quick Spellcraft check to identify that spell. Afterwards, I shall write up my post, this time with keeping track of individual HP and conditions (which may or may not inevitably fail at some point because of implicit stuff or whatnot; I am likely to look at Jahn's post every round and just go off of that because Steely Resolve my lawd).

(1d20+11)[*20*]

----------


## Alhallor

Sadly that thing isn't suspectible to critical hits. And yes it's a plant monster no magical beast (sorry Windstruck).

Also mystery roll (1d4+6)[*7*]

----------


## Ridai

Spellcraft (1d20+11)[*12*]

What save needs to be rolled against the shouting attack and against what DC?

----------


## Alhallor

That's a bit embarrassing. It's fortitude against 19. I edited it in the post too.

----------


## WindStruck

Well thanks to all the buffs, can only fail it on a 1!

(1d20+18)[*33*]

----------


## kinem

Ken Fort (1d20+15)[*19*] vs Shout DC 19

----------


## Toliudar

Coney Fort Save: (1d20+15)[*20*]

And her success is entirely thanks to Thaum.

Alhallor, is it safe to assume that the beast doesn't seem to have any trouble seeing in the dark?

----------


## Alhallor

@Toliudar: Well it doesn't seem to have any eyes.

The smaller beasts does seem to have some.

Also of note is that Ken was able to destroy his spit-thing with his attack. (updated the map).

----------


## Toliudar

But, to be sure, all of the beast and its offshoots seem to be functioning just fine in total darkness?

----------


## Alhallor

@Toliudar:

Well it is night. They seem to function perfectly fine (as do the ones who don't normally have darkvision because of your spell.)

The beast doesn't have eyes, yes it's safe to assume that it also can operate in total Darkness.

The things it spits out *MAY* be affected by total Darkness. They have eyes but look pretty planty themselves.

You (or anyone else, because you did talk About that particular tactic before) could make a Knowledge:Nature check for these things.

Not for the thing you're fighting because it's a pretty unique thing.

@all: I somehow can't get the map to attach to today's post.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum may have seen a tree at some point (this hypothesis has yet to be properly proved and peer reviewed), so here is a Knowledge (Nature) check.

(1d20+1)[*8*]

----------


## kinem

@Toliudar: The monster immediately spat Jahn out towards Ken, so there's no need to free Jahn.

----------


## Alhallor

@toliudar: you can also post another action here in the Ooc if you want.

@Ridai: you're pretty sure you have seen a tree at some point. But you're not sure what kind of tree. (or if there really are different kinds of trees, it could also be the same tree that is actually everywhere who disguises himself.)

----------


## Ridai

Thaum's eyes narrow. "So the dwarven legend of the devious Omnitree may not be mere superstition after all."

----------


## Toliudar

> @Toliudar: The monster immediately spat Jahn out towards Ken, so there's no need to free Jahn.


Thanks.  I fail comprehension again.

----------


## Alhallor

@Aegis: You don't provoke AoO's because the thing has spat you just outside it's range. Blink may not be a bad idea though.

----------


## WindStruck

I'd really love it if the dice gods would allow me to roll above a five (consistently)

----------


## Alhallor

@windstruck: I can't believe your misfortune in this fight. You're probably going to roll high in the next few months.

----------


## WindStruck

Well thankfully everyone else is doing a decent amount of damage, and these rolls aren't being used for, say, rolling saves vs instant death effects...

Oh, wait.

----------


## Aegis013

> @Aegis: You don't provoke AoO's because the thing has spat you just outside it's range. Blink may not be a bad idea though.


I wasn't sure of its reach, considering its size.

@Toliudar and Ridai, if Jahn hits, Coney and Thaum each get a free 5ft step to use that doesn't provoke AoO.

----------


## Toliudar

Thanks, Aegis!  If the opportunity arises for Coney to take an extra 5' step away from the big bad, she'll take it.

----------


## kinem

Ken Reflex (1d20+17)[*24*] vs Entangle DC 21

----------


## Alhallor

I think a certain thing about blink has been forgotten.

(1d100)[*23*] if 20 or under attack misses (because it's not Improved Blinking: "now in 3D.")

Nearly a hit!

The smoke is cleared. Let's see what else will be happening.

----------


## WindStruck

Let's try a knowledge nature check and a spot check to see if it might actually be dead?

nature: (1d20+6)[*12*]

spot: (1d20+10)[*16*]

----------


## Aegis013

> I think a certain thing about blink has been forgotten.
> 
> [roll0] if 20 or under attack misses (because it's not Improved Blinking: "now in 3D.")
> 
> Nearly a hit!
> 
> The smoke is cleared. Let's see what else will be happening.


Whoops, I did forget to roll that. Thanks for the catch.

----------


## WindStruck

How many more rounds of fire do we have??    :Small Smile:

----------


## Aegis013

The two rounds where we don't have any apparent threats.

----------


## Ridai

Has Thaum seen rock sharpening spells before? Spellcraft (1d20+11)[*12*]

Damn Gnome magic, who would ever learn about that.

----------


## Toliudar

People who run away a lot?

----------


## Alhallor

Just a quick update, the broad plant monster has been burned down.

----------


## WindStruck

ooopsies.  Here is the extra fire damage.  looks like all the arrows hit!

(4d6)[*23*]

(4d6)[*6*]

(4d6)[*13*]

----------


## kinem

Ken Fort vs weakness/sickness/nausea all DC 16 (1d20+16)[*32*], (1d20+16)[*29*], (1d20+16)[*19*]

----------


## Alhallor

Congratulations!

I did try something weird with that boss fight and it made me feel pretty much like controlling a super robot.

The big thing had 3 actions a round (but needed an action to move. The trample at the beginning did cost it basically 2 actions.)

I'm kinda happy with it but I think I could have tweaked some elements a bit more.

And you find some things off your defeated Things. (With Coney and Windstruck probably still finding magic and Thaum identyfying said magic.)

*The Teeth of Az'Na'Shur*

These teeth Look Pretty sharp and a bit unsettling. They are nearly indestructible with the exception when you wanna eat them. They are like hard candy in the mouth of any creature that have teeth. Eating them gives you toothache for a day (you're basically sickened for a day). But then subtly changes the teeth of the affected creature and after that conveys some Benefits. When the creature that has eaten the teeth dies, *The Teeth of Az'Na'Shur* appear on the slain body of the death creature.

Benefits of the teeth.

-If you don't have a bite attack you gain one appropriate to your size. (If you already have a bite attack treat your bite attack as if you were one size category larger.)
-Gain a untyped bonus towards Intimidate (+2)
-Gain a alchemical bonus towards poison saves (+5)
-Should you hit with a bite attack you can release a Poison 1x per day. The save is 10 + 1/2 your Level + your Con-modifier and deals 1d6 strength damage on the first and the second save.
-Doesn't occupy a magic item slot.

2x Healing moss

-Like a potion of Cure Serious wounds (Heal 3d8+5 HP)

Bundle of vines, moss and bark. (worn by the moss monster)

- +4 Wisdom 
- 1x per day can give one weapon that you are wearing Bane (elves)
- Occupies throat Slot.
- can be worn by elves.

----------


## Toliudar

I love the way your magic items are connected to the creatures we fight.  Sometimes, as in this case, literally.

----------


## Alhallor

> I love the way your magic items are connected to the creatures we fight.  Sometimes, as in this case, literally.


And I like designing them. If I was a better artist I would try to hand out some pictures but I think it's still alright.

----------


## Aegis013

How many teeth are available? I don't see much downside to them, though Jahn mostly uses standard action attacks and wouldn't get to bite often, so if they're limited in number I'd pass on the teeth.

Wis is also not a stat of interest for Jahn, so someone else can probably make better use of the shroud of vines.

----------


## Ridai

The vines sound like they can only be used by elves.

----------


## Alhallor

The teeth can only be eaten by 1 person.

The tangled up stuff that gives a wisdom bonus should have the "can only be used by elves" tag.

But it can still be hypothetically tricked by UMD checks.

I wanna point out that you don't need to use any of the items most of them just exist.

Also im not sure if I handle bardic knowledge correctly?

I think it tells stories that exist in the world and gives a more broader general knowledge, which can have something to do with the current situation but are mostly just stories.

----------


## Aegis013

I like the way you're handling Bardic Knowledge; the description of the ability is sufficiently vague that I suspect it could be handled in a myriad of ways and probably be correct. Your way is especially flavorful.

----------


## Toliudar

None of the items seem to be a good fit for Coney.

I'm a bit blurry on how far we are from the elf place.  If it's more than about an hour's walk, assume that Coney is bringing out the phantom mounts to get us back fast.

----------


## WindStruck

I think it took us just about a day of traveling to get where we are at now, and night has begun to fall.

----------


## Toliudar

So, a few hours on the ethereal mounts to get back in a few hours, or camp overnight here?  Coney can see in the dark (and so can everyone else, for the next hour or so), so can lead the way.

----------


## Ridai

It took several hours on foot, so with the extreme speed of the ethereal mounts (more than six times our normal overland speed and double-moves don't tire them), it might only be an hour or two, plus we have unlimited range darkvision. I think it's worth to ride back now.

----------


## Aegis013

I'm good with returning under the cover of darkness.

----------


## Alhallor

If you want to sell the moss clump you can sell it HERE for 20.000. (Because the elves aren't bothered by items that can only be used by them.) Also you read that correctly, HERE you don't half that, because they think it's a pretty important item for them (may also include some kind of Bounty for bringing down that Thing)

Should you want to sell the teeth you can do so for 10.000.

Regarding XP you get some.

Everyone gains *4000* XP!

I'll gonna prepare some others stuff you may want to do, but the world is again pretty open toward what you want to do and there are no new plot threads springing up AT THE MOMENT!

----------


## Ridai

If no one uses the elves only item, I think we can just sell it here. As for the teeth, I'm like "maybe just throw it on Coney for the funsies?" _if_ no one wants it? Thaum could use the Wisdom part of the elvish item, but he has no UMD so putting it on or off would be a major hassle everytime.

750 XP away from a level up!

I'll need to remind myself what has been going on before this whole island adventure, it has been a while.


Also, yeah... Thaum's healing is pretty brutal now, and may well be too brutal for this game, even with the nerfed version of Improved Healer's Blessing. The dream fight wasn't that much of an indication because that wasn't a really representative encounter in regards to what encounters are like in this game, but the fight we were just in was. And it felt like Thaum had a somewhat trivial time keeping everyone afloat, with only a slight gamble at the end where he didn't _fully_ heal Ken to instead try and dispel something. But even that was like "left Ken with 4/5 of his HP instead of capped or overhealed".

If that's okay with you, then we can keep it, otherwise at this point I'm fine with removing IHB, so enemy damage output doesn't need to be cranked up higher. Though the big level 10 turning into a mostly dead level stinks a bit, not gonna lie.

----------


## Toliudar

I've been trying to fight my desire to optimize Coney - because even a so-so sorcerer is usually able to contribute something - and acknowledge the competing impulses to do something well and not devolve into rocket tag.  

Ridai, while I feel bad about nerfing Thaum, would you consider taking his next level in a different class. Give him some added versatility, and slow the acquisition of stuff. Cleric for some domain abilities, monk to be able to punch stuff when he gets angry. Swordsage is a great dip.

I trust you and Alhallor to find a good balance for the character. These are just top-of-head suggestions.

----------


## Alhallor

Yes the last fight has shown that IHB has been massive and I shudder to think what needs to be thrown at a team to keep the pressure on unnerfed. 

Thankfully I have some free time and can ponder about it a bit.

----------


## Ridai

> Ridai, while I feel bad about nerfing Thaum, would you consider taking his next level in a different class. Give him some added versatility, and slow the acquisition of stuff. Cleric for some domain abilities, monk to be able to punch stuff when he gets angry. Swordsage is a great dip.


Honestly, not continuing Healer might be the best option available to me right now. I went to check what is ahead, and while Thaum got a massive boost from IHB this level, next level gets him sixth level spells. And among those are these spells: _energy immunity, greater dispel magic, hold monster, mass cure serious wounds, revive outsider, superior resistance, regenerate, tortoise shell, HEAL_, as well as Advanced Learning. In other words, he gets a single target healing nuke and very, _very_ potent buffs. To give an idea what _heal_ by a level 11 Thaum would look like: CL 12 = 120 HP + 22 Healer's Blessing + 12 Augment Healing = 154 HP. And he could do that up to four times a day if he doesn't use any 6th level buffs.

I've no idea what to multiclass to, though. Thaum lacks every possible stat for melee/ranged attacking and doing so invalidates his _sanctuary_ defense. Other caster classes would be wasted levels because getting into a new 1st level spell set would do precisely nothing, and it would also really, really go against Thaum's background. At most, I could go into a quirky skill-based PrC, though since I did not build for that, entry into those is likely a major issue.

----------


## Toliudar

With a bit of retweaking, something like Evangelist prestige class, focusing on Thaum's already-considerable skills of persuasion, could work for you.

----------


## Alhallor

And now we got a Part II Hooo!

I'm working on a prestige class right now that may be interesting for some of you and I'm crafting a little something with Thaum which I would like to discuss with all of you before implementing. I'm also working on a little summary (what happened, what are your options, etc... etc...)

Which I will probably lay on you on monday.

Also the elves gave you a little something.

5 bottles of elven wine (The good one that heals 2d8+4 HP and removes Fatigue)

5 Acid Arrows +5.

20 Rations of elven bread (The good one that tastes phenomenal even after months.)

Puppets that look just like you in small.

3 Cloaks of Elvenkind and

3 Boots of Elvenkind.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn will pass on the items, since he's got more synergistic stuff in those slots.

----------


## Ridai

Nothing for Thaum either, apart from the healing stuff becoming party resources.

----------


## WindStruck

Obviously the arrows would be good for Larimar to keep, and maybe a set of boots and cloak would be good as a stealthing set.

----------


## Toliudar

Clearly, Coney is claiming the puppets.  I don't think anything else really works for her.

----------


## Alhallor

I'm happy that the puppets get included to be part of the loot^^.

If you sell the weird elven-only-thing and 2 of the cloaks and 2 boots (which is possible) you'd get 25.000 Gold. 5000 Gold for everyone.

If you want you can make a Knowledge (Arcana) or Knowledge (Nature) check regarding the turtle.

----------


## Ridai

The puppets are a vital part of the team now.

Also we lack permission to view the map. 

Knowledge (arcana) (1d20+6)[*23*]

Thaum, renowned turtle expert.

----------


## Alhallor

You should have access to the map now.

----------


## Alhallor

Oh, you're basically on a new Adventure now. As is tradition, please roll me the following

3 times Initiative
3 times Sense Motive
2 times Spellcraft and
2 times Knowledge (local)

More things will crop up, I'm sure, just for the first draft.

----------


## Ridai

Initiative (1d20)[*6*] (1d20)[*20*] (1d20)[*9*] 
Sense Motive (1d20+24)[*26*] (1d20+24)[*26*] (1d20+24)[*31*] 
Spellcraft (1d20+11)[*30*] (1d20+11)[*29*] 
Knowledge (local) (1d20+1)[*20*] (1d20+1)[*5*] 


Also, I've been talking with Alhallor about where to go with Thaum in terms of mechanics and I ended up drafting a short prestige class with the goal of providing no martial or caster progression (no additional spell slots, no higher spell levels), but continuing the normal scaling of Healer class features Thaum already has and raw caster level, and providing some thematic abilities. So basically letting Thaum deal with the inflation of HP and damage over the course of levels, and gaining some meaningful additional options. The balance of this is based roughly on Pathfinder's take on the Dragon Disciple, which honestly surprised me with how much the designers were okay with giving (in the in my opinion notoriously stingy, restrictive Pathfinder no less) while still providing 7/10 casting progression and still being considered a downgrade for casters by most players. I intend to trade in Healer level 10 for one level of this and then progressing through this, both on next level up, if this is okayed by all of you.

Disclaimer: I have no prior experience to writing homebrew and this is basically the first-ish finished draft. Alhallor seems to like it and be okay with how it shook out. If reactions are "this is too much" or "why make a new PrC", I'm more than ready to tone things down or scrap the plan entirely. Some of the abilities are also things Thaum is unlikely to really use, but the class kind of ended up being made kind of agnostic to what caster you enter with, and Alhallor wanted to see the dual nature of Undine, attacking and supporting, alongside a more water-bender-y theme. So basically things that make thematic sense and sometimes are basically ribbon features in a non-aquatic campaign. The ideas for some of the abilities are also by Alhallor's draft of a more "normal" Undinite and were thus stolen by me.

*Spoiler: Prestige Class: The Stunted Undinite*
Show

Stunted Undinite

Most beings are made of all the Sprites' mana, with those possessing greater personal quantities or control over channeling mana becoming spellcasters. When a being's personal mana falls out of balance and is shifted heavily towards a single type of mana, they quickly become unable to properly channel other types while gaining heightened control over what they have become aligned with. However, due to the heavy imbalance, there is a limit to how much the mortal body can take before their ability to control more mana ceases to grow, their beings too unstable to handle more. 

From that point forward, if they keep trying to push and grow, the imbalance increases, transforming their beings to be closer to the ideal of the Sprite governing the mana they are shifted towards. While this change cannot compare to reaching higher echelons of magic proficiency and can be frightening to some extent, there perhaps is a sense of making the most out of one's circumstances in it, as well as developing a deeper connection to "their" Sprite.

Those shifted towards Undine develop a growing affinity towards water and cold, becoming more and more protected from their dangers, while gaining greater mastery over it. Undine's helpful and confident nature inclines the Undinite towards protecting their companions, be it through healing and bolstering, or smiting those who threatening them.

Requirements
Spellcasting: Must be able to cast 5th level spells and cannot cast 6th level spells yet.

Special: The character's mana must be permanently shifted towards Undine's mana, rendering them unable to channel any other Sprite's mana.

Class Skills: The Stunted Undinites class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (nature) (Int), Knowledge (religion) (Int), Knowledge (the planes) (Int), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int) and Survival (Wis)
Skill Points at Each Level: 4 + Int modifier.

Hit Die: d12
Bad BAB, good Ref and Will, no caster progression

Level 1: Become As Undine I, Extensions of the Body, Mana Refinement, Stunted Disciple
Level 2: Become As Undine II, Wave of Weal or Woe 6d6
Level 3: Become As Undine III, Wall of Ice
Level 4: Become As Undine IV, Aquatic Intervention, Wave of Weal and Woe 8d6
Level 5: Become Spritelike
Every level except the 5th: Advanced Learning


--- Features:
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Stunted Undinites gain no proficiency with any weapon or armor.

Mana Refinement (Ex): A Stunted Undinite has reached the limits of their ability to channel Undine's mana, their mortal bodies unable to handle more. However, they still refine their control of what they do have. A Stunted Undinite adds their class level to the level of the spellcasting class they qualified with for the purposes of caster level and variables of class features of it they already possess. They do not gain any additional class features, improvements granted by later levels of their previous class, or additional spell slots and spell levels.

Advanced Learning (Ex): On every level except the fifth, the Stunted Undinite learns to shape a new spell from Undine's mana. If they prepare spells, they gain access to a new water, cold, or acid themed spell of their class' spell list, or the Cleric's or Druid's spell lists (their choice), of a level no higher than 5th level. If they cast spells spontaneously, they add a new water, cold, or acid themed spell from their class's spell list, or the Cleric's or Druid's spell list (their choice) to their spells known, not counting against the limit of spells known. Should their previous class have had Advanced Learning as a class feature, the range of spells they could pick from because of it is retained in this class.

Stunted Disciple (Ex): Due to being unable to handle more mana and the excess now transforming them, a Stunted Undinite can never advance the spellcasting class they qualified with, whether by taking more levels in it or advancing its spellcasting with a prestige class.

Become As Undine (Ex): Due to the Stunted Undinite's extreme imbalance towards Undine's mana, their body is slowly remade in her image. The change is gradual, unstoppable, and irreversible, save for direct intervention by the Mana Goddess. In the process, the Stunted Undinite gains some of Undine's traits and sheds a few mortal frailties.

	- I: At first level, a Stunted Undinite becomes able to breathe water as easily as air, and moves through it without much difficulty, gaining swim speed equal to their base land speed. Furthermore, they gain cold resistance 5.

	- II: At second level, a Stunted Undinite becomes able to move on water and ice as easily as on solid ground, and their bodies begin to develop a robustness akin to Undine's scales, gaining a +1 natural armor bonus to AC. If they fall from a great height and land in a body of water at least 10ft deep, they do not take damage from the fall, the water embracing them as they dive in. Their cold resistance improves to 10.

	- III: At third level, a Stunted Undinite gains minor mastery over water and ice, allowing them to manipulate them in various ways. As a standard action, they can choose up to a 5-ft./class level cube of water and/or ice within 30ft to move by 5ft/class level, shape it into simple forms or animate it for an hour, change the color or opacity for an hour, or freeze water with no creatures in it for an hour. Up to two non-instantaneous effects can be maintained, and they can be ended as a free action at any point during the duration. Unlike most of Become As Undine's features, this is a supernatural effect.
	Their cold resistance improved to 15.

	- IV: At fourth level, a Stunted Undinites becomes able to freeze ambient humidity in such a way they create temporary pathways for themselves to slide upon. When moving on the ground, they can opt to move along an icy path, allowing them to ignore difficult terrain, move at 1.5 times their ground speed downhill, but half of their speed uphill. They can also create these pathways in the air, effectively granting them flight speed equal to their base land speed at average maneuverability. If they are forcibly moved while mid-air, are knocked prone, or kept from moving or acting, they immediately begin to fall. This is a supernatural effect. Their cold resistance improved to 20, their natural armor bonus to +2.
Extensions of the Body (Su): At first level, a Stunted Undinite is able to draw forth water from themselves and control it as if it were an extension of their own being. While concentrating on a tendril of water, the Stunted Undinite is able to pick up an unattended object weighing up to 10lbs + 10lbs per Stunted Undinite class level within 20ft + 10ft per Stunted Undinite class level, and move it up to 60ft in one turn while staying within range at all times. There must be a physical path from the Stunted Undinite to the moved object at all times for the tendril to reach and manipulate it. If the object is worn by a creature, it can resist the effect with a Reflex saving throw against a DC of 15 + 1/2 the Stunted Undinite's class level + the spellcasting ability modifier of the class they are progressing with Mana Refinement. Additionally, the water tendril is able to manipulate objects as if it was a hand, with an effective strength of 11 + the Stunted Undinite's class level.
The water can also be used and shaped offensively. As a move action or as part of moving, much like drawing a weapon, the Stunted Undinite can shape water or ice into the form of a melee weapon, or ready it as a ranged blast. Once shaped into a melee form, the Undinite is effectively treated as wielding a melee weapon with a 1d8 damage die and x2 crit modifier. The damage type is determined during shaping by its form, either slashing, bludgeoning, piercing, or cold. The damage type can be changed the same way as a weapon is shaped. As a ranged version, the Stunted Undinite can attack targets within 60ft, either by blasting them with water or ice, or flinging an unattended, loose object no heavier than 5lbs within range at them. This is treated as ranged weapon attacks, using the same damage die, critical modifier, and damage types as the melee forms. A Stunted Undinite can determine whether they wish to shape a melee or ranged form whenever they shape or change the weaponry of this feature. Should the character be disarmed or drop their weapon, it disappears and a new weapon needs to be shaped. The Stunted Undinite uses their spellcasting ability instead of the normal ability scores to determine their attack and damage modifiers. The weapons are treated as magical and their attacks are not subject to spell resistance.

Wave of Weal or Woe (Su): At second level, a Stunted Undinite channels the the dual nature of Undine into a sudden wave breaking forth from their bodies, bringing harm upon their enemies or healing the wounds of their companions. As a standard action once per encounter, the Stunted Undinite can target a 30ft cone, originating from the center of one of its squares (without targeting the Undinite for this effect). Upon using this ability, the Undinite picks either weal or woe. If they pick woe, every creature and object in the cone has to make a Reflex saving throw (where applicable) against a DC of 15 + 1/2 the Stunted Undinite's class level + the spellcasting ability modifier of the class they are progressing with Mana Refinement. If they fail, they take 6d6 damage, half bludgeoning, half cold, and are pushed as close to the far edge of the cone as possible without ending in another creature's squares. On a success, they take half, and are not pushed. If the Undinite picks weal, all creatures in the cone are instead healed by 6d6 HP and are not pushed. All targets make the same saving throw as with the wave of woe, negating the healing on success, however targets can voluntarily fail the saving throw. At fourth level, the damage and healing of this ability increase to 8d6. This effect is subject to spell resistance.

Wall of Ice (Sp): At third level, a Stunted Undinite can once per encounter cast _wall of ice_ as a fifth level spell-like ability, using the caster level and spellcasting ability they are advancing with Mana Refinement. Unlike the regular spell, the Stunted Undinite can dismiss the _wall of ice_.

Aquatic Intervention (Sp): At fourth level, a Stunted Undinite can once per encounter cast _greater dispel magic_ (targeted only) as a sixth level spell-like ability, using the caster level and spellcasting ability they are advancing with Mana Refinement. This can only be used to dispel water, ice, or acid spells and effects. Additionally, if the targeted effect is successfully dispelled and it can be controlled/issued commands by the caster after it was cast/created, the Stunted Undinite can choose to take exclusive control of the effect for the remainder of its duration, being treated as if they had cast/created the effect. If the effect is turned against the original caster, the original caster receives a +2 bonus to saves or AC against it (as applicable).

Become Spritelike (Ex): Their transformation complete, the Stunted Undinite becomes a being akin to a Sprite, creating a permanent bond with Undine. Because of this, the Undinite gains several boons:
- Their natural armor bonus improves to +3
- An untyped +4 bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidation
- Blindsense 60ft
- The Undinite no longer needs to eat, drink, or sleep, but still requires 8 hours of uninterrupted rest to regain spell slots.
- Immunity to paralysis
- Can always sense the direction and distance to Undine, and vice versa

----------


## Toliudar

Ridai:
*Spoiler: Feedback*
Show

This seems both a smart set of choices and a fun class to me.

I don't think you need the "and cannot cast 6th level spells yet" caveat, but it seems to be part of your vision.  Your call.

Extensions of the body: you might want to specify an *unattended* object. 

It may be useful to articulate how Extensions of the Body and Wave of Weal and Woe interact with spell resistance.

I don't quite get how the Wave, a fairly standard 30' cone of magic water, can target only hostile creatures. This strikes me as unduly convenient.





Coney:

Initiatives: (1d20+4)[*16*] (1d20+4)[*14*] (1d20+4)[*5*] 
Sense Motive: (1d20-1)[*15*] (1d20-1)[*17*] (1d20-1)[*8*] 
Spellcraft & Knowledge Local - not trained.

----------


## kinem

Ken:
3 times Initiative (1d20+4)[*10*], (1d20+4)[*5*], (1d20+4)[*11*]
3 times Sense Motive (1d20+1)[*15*], (1d20+1)[*11*], (1d20+1)[*19*]
2 times Spellcraft (1d20+16)[*18*], (1d20+16)[*19*]
2 times Knowledge (local) (1d20+4)[*9*], (1d20+4)[*8*]

... and that's the kind of day it's been  :Small Eek:

----------


## WindStruck

Initiative: (1d20+7)[*15*] , (1d20+7)[*23*] , (1d20+7)[*14*]

Sense Motive: (1d20+1)[*2*] , (1d20+1)[*3*] , (1d20+1)[*7*]

Spellcraft: n/a

local: (1d20+2)[*12*] , (1d20+2)[*3*]   these are untrained

----------


## Aegis013

3 times Initiative (1d20)[*14*] (1d20)[*15*] (1d20)[*3*]
3 times Sense Motive (1d20-1)[*8*] (1d20-1)[*2*] (1d20-1)[*11*]
2 times Spellcraft and (1d20+9)[*11*] (1d20+9)[*11*]
2 times Knowledge (local) Untrained: (1d20+2)[*6*] (1d20+2)[*10*]

Custom PrC feedback:
The biggest item I see is that there's no range increment or range specification on the ranged attack function of Extensions of the Body. I assume it's not unlimited range, but I don't know how to determine the max range or similar, particularly if prepared as a blast with no weapon analog to compare it against.

I don't have any issue with Thaum using the PrC though.

----------


## Ridai

Alright, thanks for the feedback! I'll go through this one by one.

"No sixth level casting": This might be kind of superfluous, I agree (just as it may be a little weird that I am kinda-sorta making this as a class agnostic thing when probably no one else will use the class, outside *maybe* a rare NPC?). The intent is basically this person went as far as they can go in terms of spellcaster progression due to their condition, they just can't reach sixth and above anymore due to their crippled mana. But the condition could easily be ignored/removed as well. This is just a weird thing that is interesting to me in D&D 3.5, since it usually expects you to grow in certain ways, so there's kind of a "what if the full caster just... doesn't grow anymore and isn't trying to somehow pull a gish, but there was actually a fitting option for that?".

Unattended extension tentacling: Yup, that should have been in there. Added. Hopefully didn't overlook an instance.

Spell resistance: Same with this. Added. Extension of the Body weapons don't trigger spell resistance because they are kind of intended as having access to very basic (if magic) weaponry and are mostly conjured water (kinda-sorta like the orb line of spells), so it feels like they really don't also need to shut down against a golem. The wave, however, is subject to SR.

Wave of Weal and Woe: This was sort of a "what if both sides of Undine at once?" idea I just threw in there. I changed it to Wave of Weal _or_ Woe, where you pick one of the two when you use it and just affect all creatures in the cone (and objects, if you are using woe).

Extension of the body ranged weapon range: It is in there, with a range of 60ft, no further increments, much like how Eldritch Blast works in terms of range. The range likely just went under in the text because oh my god you need to specify so many things because weaponry and weapon attacks touch on so many things oh god why this is such a simple ability in its core function I was not prepared for this.

----------


## Aegis013

On the weapon range, that's fine. I just interpreted that as the maximum distance you could move a targeted object based on the sentence structure and I think the language could be more clear. Though it's a very small issue, and may not be worth trying to fix if you and Alhallor are both satisfied with it.

Also, yes, you start writing something that seems simple in your mind's eye and the way this game is turns it into some kind of strange complicated web interacting with rules from six different chapters from three different books or the like. It's quite common when you start trying to homebrew things that can't have their text copy & pasted from other sources. Even then, sometimes the interactions can get pretty crazy.

----------


## Ridai

Oh, did you mean the moving objects range part? That has to stay within the range of the ability. Basically the first and second paragraphs are separate abilities. The rules text is kind of messy, I admit. I kind of felt the same way when I looked up how existing effects more or less doing stuff like this were written.

----------


## Toliudar

Again, bravo sir.

----------


## Ridai

All six Trials of Mana characters are canonical heroes, aw ye. My money's on Charlotte still living due to being a half-elf. Duran we know is dead, Hawkeye and Riesz were just humans and couldn't live that long, Angela is... I think human, but she also has pointed ears for some reason that is never ever elaborated upon, and being the resident mage of the six, who knows if she found some sort of life extension magic. I have no idea how long Beastmen can live, so Kevin might still be out there.

inb4 "There are three even more ancient heroes, but their names are lost to time, though Thaum has abilities similar to one of them"  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Alhallor

Hi guys,

just that you now I have updated the OOC with general information regarding Nevarl (because I think you usually share information like that.) You can generally roll Knowledge (local) without ranks, though you don't need to.

Also the "little market" in the basement is actually a massive magic mart where you can get anything that doesn't cost more than 20.000 Gold. This includes more dubious things like poison. (There are some magical poisons I think from Drow of the Underdark, these aren't availabe, others though are.)

I felt like I may have railroaded you a bit too much in the last post, which I wouldn't do in a regular game, but it feels warranted in Play-By-Post to give you more to do and get you towards a point where I feel that you would arrive anywhere.

----------


## Toliudar

Speaking only for myself, I'm grateful for a bit of railroading in this context.

Thanks also for updating the locations at the start of this thread. Very helpful!

I confess that I'm blanking on Aned.  I'm sure that at some point Aned was a very important part of our adventure, but I can't remember the context at all.  Can anyone help?

----------


## Alhallor

Aned Atinani was the character from Gryps 2. He left the game I think before the siege on Rabiton and played a desert themed rogue person. I looked up the catchphrase "it is said in the desert..." also was the one who spotted things on some old maps Ethan gave you and because I didn't wanted to drop plot threads just because the player responsible for them dropped, they land in your hands.

----------


## Toliudar

Yay!  Thanks so much.

----------


## kinem

Sorry for my lack of posting lately. Im on a trip until about Saturday. Ill try to post IC at some point though

----------


## Alhallor

Don't rush yourself I was more occupied the last week than I wanted to be.

----------


## Ridai

Guess I'm seeling the three sets of Elvenkind boots and cloaks, as well as the Teeth. For however much they are worth.

----------


## Alhallor

The teeth can be sold for 10.000 gold. But I thought Aegis wanted to get them? And I think Larimar wanted to keep one set of the boots and shoes for sneaking purposes. The other stuff should be free though.

----------


## Ridai

Sure then selling only the two remaining sets. I didn't have who wanted what on hand anymore.

----------


## Toliudar

Does Coney think that, with her rabite wool, she'll be adversely affected by the heat of the desert?

----------


## Ridai

Maybe Coney is double-coated and thus has general temperature insulation.

----------


## Alhallor

> Does Coney think that, with her rabite wool, she'll be adversely affected by the heat of the desert?


I can't tell you about the physiological properties of rabite wool, (there has to be a bit of magic involved I guess.) But seeing that it gives you 2 Points of elemental resistance (fire, ice, acid and electricity) you're good with environmental effects and there is probably some double-coating or something equally relatively mundane working together with a smidge of magic.

----------


## Aegis013

> The teeth can be sold for 10.000 gold. But I thought Aegis wanted to get them? And I think Larimar wanted to keep one set of the boots and shoes for sneaking purposes. The other stuff should be free though.


Nah, I'm happy selling them. I don't know when Jahn would be able to benefit from a bite attack since I just use standard action maneuvers. I just didn't see any downside to the teeth if there were a bunch. I think 10k gp would likely benefit the group more.

----------


## WindStruck

I thought for sure Coney was going to eat the teeth for an even stronger bite attack that she will never use!    :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Mallbod

Very interesting thoughts

----------


## kinem

I'm back.

How much gold do we have left?

----------


## Toliudar

> I thought for sure Coney was going to eat the teeth for an even stronger bite attack that she will never use!


You just wait!  The next time Larimar's back is turned, she's munching on that tail.

----------


## Alhallor

> I'm back.
> 
> How much gold do we have left?


With the teeth sold too, that would be 35.000 Gold

Meaning 7000 Gold for everyone or 2000 Gold more than I said previously (just that you don't double the money I said you would get previously.)

With the Option of buying up to 20.000 Gold items from the nevarlan magic mart (which includes normally illegal stuff like poisons)

----------


## WindStruck

Well I should probably get some hot weather clothes to look like Lawrence of Arabia!

I wonder if there's anything permanently enchanted with endure elements?

----------


## Alhallor

There is the Cloak of Comfort that Coney wears (but the resistance bonus is lost on Larimar because he get's greater resistance cast on him by Thaum.)

But there is also the 

Travel Cloak, Magic of Faerun, page 166
That provides all your food and water, wards of precipitation, gives you endure elements (heat), and can turn into a tent. For 1200 Gold (Original protects only against cold, but Nevarl probably made a version that protects against heat.)

----------


## Toliudar

It does my heart good to see Iktnek again.

----------


## Alhallor

Mine too. Also it's extremely fitting and seemed something she may have done^^

I also realized that with the last post I basically let you only the possibility of "we sleep" I edited things to the next morning to give you slightly more possibilities. I want to point out that you can still do things in the night. (Jahn could go and try to catch up with Iktnek, you could still try to talk or be merry.) Just thought it would be more sensible to give you the possibility to be in the future.

----------


## Ridai

I'll try to post soon. I just got done with 2-3 days of not being allowed to eat anything by doctor's orders, and I'm still recovering from that.

----------


## Ridai

And with perfect timing, someone who really should have known better infected me with Covid the day before my last post here and I have been dealing with trying to recover from that mess. If someone tells you they just have a cold while a pandemic is going on, kindly tell them to GTFO.

----------


## kinem

Ridai, I hope you feel better soon!

----------


## Toliudar

So sorry to hear, Ridai!  I hope it doesn't hit too hard, and your recovery is complete.

----------


## Ridai

Thanks, condition is getting better compared to the last few days. Triple-vaccination did its work in avoiding anything really serious like having trouble breathing or needing to go to the hospital and such. But it'll take a few more days.

----------


## Aegis013

I feel your pain, Ridai. I had a similar experience near the beginning of the year when I got it (though I just couldn't swallow anything, rather than it being doctor ordered).

----------


## Alhallor

Hope you'll fully recover soon Ridai.

Also I have to say sorry I was more tied up around easter than I thought I would be. Probably gonna become a bit better when I'm done with some cleanup.

----------


## Toliudar

All good.  It turned into an intense week for me as well.

----------


## Alhallor

Just as an estimate how the game goes I roll for the other participants.

Half-Orc: (1d20-1)[*15*]
Human 1: (1d20)[*13*]
Human 2: (1d20+1)[*17*]
Asherati 1: (1d20+1)[*20*]
Asherati 2: (1d20+2)[*14*]
Shatterwhisker: (1d20+3)[*5*]
Old Fireling: (1d20+2)[*21*]

The asherati loses against Larimar because his intelligence modifier is higher, but it seems the old fireling really narrowly ekes out a victory.

----------


## Ridai

Blergh, took me long enough to get a post in. I'm officially cured, but my brain still feels a bit swamped from time to time, wasn't sure how to deal with Eliana.

----------


## Alhallor

Should I make a post to fast-forward the current conversation? Seems like we are stuck a bit there, but don't want to steal the opportunity for more roleplay away.

----------


## Ridai

I'm done with my part of the scene, have been waiting for things to move on one way or another.

----------


## WindStruck

Sorry about that.  Got very sidetracked!  And forgot and stuff.

----------


## Alhallor

Sorry that I already start with a battle but I'm in desperate Need of some Action.

Also I rolled some Listen checks for you because I actually forgot to ask you to roll them before. That's why only 2 people have stood up.

If you want you can make Knowledge:Nature and Knowledge:Religion rolls.

The gold line is bright Illumination from the fire, for everyone who has low light vision you can double that range (and see everything clearly), you can see things in low illumination but it has concealment (20% miss chance.)

----------


## Ridai

I can't access the map because of permissions, but chances are Thaum will start with a recitation.

Also, can't help myself:



> ------------In the de*ss*ert-----------


Ready your little spoons, fellow dessert rangers!  :Small Furious:

----------


## Alhallor

Map should be OK now.

I'll gonna always make the dessert mistake. There will be never a time that it won't be there. I'm gonna make it a trademark.

----------


## kinem

Ken's Fort (1d20+9)[*29*] vs DC 20 or be sickened from the 'dessert'

----------


## WindStruck

I think this is the save because recitation doesn't come into effect until after?

(1d20+11)[*13*]

Also, I am assuming Larimar can easily see twice as far as the thing marked "bright illumination" on the map?

So what should we do? Some knowledge rolls to figure out what we're dealing with?

----------


## Ridai

I actually forgot my Fort save (1d20+9)[*29*]

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn failed the save regardless of Recitation timing. Knowledge rolls couldn't hurt:

Bardic knowledge (1d20+6)[*21*]
I'll have to stick a skill point in Kn: History for the +2 to this later.

Kn: Arcana (1d20+15)[*19*] - may help with the slime like psuedopod creature.

----------


## Alhallor

*Spoiler: Thaum, Religion*
Show

You're pretty sure that the northern creatures are a kind of undead that primarly run around in the dessert, stealing moisture or water. From oasises or from people. You can't tell much About the other creatures.


*Spoiler: Jahn, Arcana and Bardic*
Show

You should have gotten a PN with the bardic Information.

You can't pinpoint the slime creature but you're pretty sure it's some kind of ooze.


@Windstruck: Yes as a Chobin you can see twice the distance and can see the things pretty clearly. They're coming into view for everyone this round.

*Spoiler: Larimar, Ken*
Show

You can see a small gathering of additional of these northern creatures (a Group of 5 to 10, hard to make out.) that hang back and seem to be observing.

----------


## Ridai

The husk that hits Thaum gets a confirmation roll for that natural 20. I'll just roll it here, since I can see the modifier (1d20+5)[*15*]

The other attacks don't hit Thaum.

----------


## WindStruck

I would have been interested to see if you could distract them just by conjuring up a whole bunch of water....      :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Alhallor

The healing has a pretty serious effect, which means that I break previously established rules a bit and write the effect in the IC.

Also if I'm not wrong two people have low-light Vision (Ken and Larimar)

These get This map.

----------


## kinem

Sorry, I have been busy lately. I may not be able to post IC until Friday.

BTW Ken readied an action last round so that will have been done last round.

----------


## Alhallor

@ kinem: Friday wouldn't be a problem.

Yes you readied an action but I'm not sure on what I should have included that. I would guess the Vulture would be a good target (also probably getting another Zombie from Ken's position.)

but it's your call what you would have attacked in the end (generally I would say the first target who acted aggressively but the "all act as one" rule throws a bit of a wrench in that).

----------


## kinem

Saturday morning!

----------


## WindStruck

Oh.. if I'd realized Larimar was in reach of the ooze thing, I would have had Larimar take a five-foot step first...

fortitude: (1d20+12)[*29*]

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar takes 8 + (2d6)[*3*] damage.

And I forget if he had temporary HP.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Alhallor

I think there wasn't any damage before, therefore no tempHP.

The ooze was a bit sneaky and reach isn't necessary something you're always aware of (I think).

I'm a bit torn because it's obvoius that you would step away if Larimar was in reach, but would he necessarily know? I don't want to be unnecessarily cruel or mean (I remember a hour of minute-searching through a house, rolling several search checks and then got dropped a "you didn't looked up!" which is something I don't want anyone to subject too.)

Generally I wouldn't tell you if you're in reach (if this feels cruel like the "you didn't look up" example I would reconsider, but it feels not that cruel for me.) Please tell me should this (or anything else) bother you, I keep my PM's clear for that.

----------


## Ridai

Fortitude save DC 23 (1d20+9)[*17*]

----------


## WindStruck

I guess to be fair you made its icon really big (large size) so I should have been paying more attention and known better.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## WindStruck

Oh crap I did it again.  I swear my muscle memory.. I keep typing 1d20.

So damage 1: (1d6+3)[*7*]

damage 2: (1d6+3)[*7*]

damage 3: (1d6+3)[*6*]

and crit confirmation?

attack: (1d20+14)[*34*]
extra damage: [roll]2d6 + 6[/roll]

----------


## WindStruck

Yet another botched roll.  dang it!

(2d6+6)[*12*]

----------


## Alhallor

Sadly the salty puddle is not subject to critical hits (as is the weird sand-squid). But you nearly get the squid down (it saved against the FIREBALL and got like towards -7 with your three combined attacks. Really narrow.

----------


## Alhallor

And I totally forgot this map (no Problem should you want to Change your Actions)

*Spoiler: Ken, Larimar, anyone else with low-light-vision or darkvision.*
Show

What happens in the desert.

----------


## kinem

Kens Knowledge (Arcana): (1d20+16)[*26*]

----------


## WindStruck

arcana: (1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## Alhallor

I'm again not sure if I did the Knowledge checks correctly. If you feel you should get some more information please tell me.

Also I'm currently deeply occupied with personal things and plans and I think it has affected my writing and the consistency of my posts because I have it that often on my mind and it'll probably still affect me some months to come. I definitely don't want to shut the game down but please be prepared that I probably can't post that consistently like I really wanted to and I fear posting quality may still suffer a hit or two.

I'm positive that you're all patient enough for that but still wanted to tell all of you.

----------


## Ridai

Thanks for letting us know, and no worries.

----------


## Toliudar

Yup.  It's hard to maintain any kind of rhythm at this time of year.  Thanks for letting us know!

----------


## kinem

Alhallor: Understood. Best wishes. BTW, to some extent I am in a similar boat.

----------


## Alhallor

Thanks ya all. It's just nice to hear some reassurance.

Also thanks to Thaum you all can make some Knowledge (History) checks (untrained is fine).

----------


## Ridai

Does Thaum know a history? (1d20+1)[*19*]

He indeed has heard of events that happened in the past.

----------


## Aegis013

> I'm again not sure if I did the Knowledge checks correctly. If you feel you should get some more information please tell me.
> 
> Also I'm currently deeply occupied with personal things and plans and I think it has affected my writing and the consistency of my posts because I have it that often on my mind and it'll probably still affect me some months to come. I definitely don't want to shut the game down but please be prepared that I probably can't post that consistently like I really wanted to and I fear posting quality may still suffer a hit or two.
> 
> I'm positive that you're all patient enough for that but still wanted to tell all of you.


Take care of yourself first. You run an awesome game and I'm truly appreciative to have the privilege to participate, do what you need to in order to make sure you enjoy the game too even if that's setting it aside and using your limited resources elsewhere for awhile.

----------


## Toliudar

Ditto.Unnecessary extra characters.

----------


## Alhallor

You hit me right in the feels! Which is good, I appreciate your concern. I'm really alright just have less time on my hands then usual (and a bit more stressed) but the game does help me stay focused when I can shovel some time for it.

@Ridai: It seems that Thaum does know a history better than a nature at least.

@Aegis013: Oh and a Bardic Knowledge check for Jahn, a very bardy knowledgy check in fact. Can be freely combined with Knowledge (history).

----------


## Aegis013

Bardic Knowledge: (1d20+6)[*8*]
Kn: history: (1d20+4)[*14*]

And forgot to roll for maneuvers previous round:
(1d6)[*2*] - foehammer
(1d5)[*2*] - battle leader's charge
(1d4)[*1*] - mountain hammer
(1d3)[*2*] - revitalizing strike

this round: (1d2)[*1*] - tactical strike

Everything other than Divine Surge is available this turn, and Divine Surge will be available next round.

----------


## WindStruck

It's no problem if life has become hectic!  I just got back from a little vacation over the 4th of July weekend myself!   :Small Cool: 


Anyway.  I'll just have Larimar randomly shoot at the nearby targets.  Oh, and I got a crit!

Can these guys be crit?  Just in case...

confirm: (1d20+16)[*31*]  extra damage:  (2d6+10)[*20*]

----------


## Alhallor

I'll just roll some Knowledge checks for some which I either didn't see or that haven't been rolled.

Ken: (1d20+4)[*18*]
Larimar: (1d20+2)[*21*]
Coney: (1d20)[*3*]

Sadly the little constructs can't be critted. Though I'm always surprised by your raw damage output. You're tearing through the small ones like butter.

Just ended the last post. The roll Count doesn't match because I included an attack against Ken but Eliana's attack was good enough to incapicate his construct.

Which also let me reevaluate Larimar's attack and because he only needed 2 to incapicate his construct I made his third attack get the pipe, I hope this is alright? That the last attack was also the crit may have factured into that decision.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn did get hit last time the golems attacked and I forgot to roll the will saves vs losing spell slots DC 21:
(1d20+11)[*25*]
(1d20+11)[*12*]

Marked off a first level spell slot (I assume 0s don't count unless otherwise specified).

----------


## Alhallor

Oh zeroes do actually count. (They count as half a spell Level in certain circumstances, which I will use here too. It has the same visual effect as with Ken.)

----------


## WindStruck

reflex: (1d20+20)[*32*]

can't fail it unless I roll a 1 anyway...   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Ridai

Reflex save vs golem super swing attack of doom (1d20+7)[*18*]

----------


## kinem

Ken's Reflex (1d20+13)[*29*] vs DC 21

----------


## Alhallor

@Toliudar: Yes the brown patches are insects (they are actually pictures of a mass of centipedes)

Eliana made her Reflex save and is undamaged (Evasion). Which is good, because otherwise she would have a problem.

Also a mystery roll for the next round: (1d20)[*20*]

----------


## Aegis013

I hope that nat 20 is good for us.  :Small Eek: 

Forgot to roll for next round's granted maneuvers:
(1d6)[*2*] - Foehammer
(1d5)[*3*] - Tactical Strike
(1d4)[*1*] - Mountain Hammer
(1d3)[*1*] - Battle Leader's Charge

----------


## Alhallor

Very nice battle everyone! I'd probably should have tinkered the actual mechanics a bit but I really liked the interactions with this particular foe.

Behind the crystal is another small way, it lacks any metallic parts interestingly enough and you can feel some warm desert wind emerging from it. I'll leave you how to interact with the truly massive crystal and the non-moving equally massive golem.

----------


## Alhallor

Just that you know, Toliudar seems to be travelling till the beginning of august with splotchy internet connection and probably can't post till then.

I also want to give you the assurance that some outstanding questions (what the golem guarded as an example) will probably be answered relatively shortly.

Though I also have another question for all of you.

How long do you want this game to be going?

The thread exists for almost three years now (and every time I think about it, I'm like... Woah) and I'll be happy (and have enough plot) for it to be going further, with the established speed, probably going for another three years and a bit. Do you want that?

If you have any reasons at all to not continuing I'll try to accomodate, my PM box has enough space and I just want to make sure that everything is moving in a comfortable space, that everyone has fun with the game, etc. I try to go with a bit of a creepy vibe with Shade and I don't want anyone to feel uncomfortable.

----------


## Ridai

I'll play until the game reaches its natural conclusion, unless something prevents me from doing so.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Aegis013

My stance is the same as Ridai's. I'll play this game as long as you're willing to run it if I'm able.

----------


## kinem

Likewise for me. I know I haven't put in that much effort lately, but I want to continue.

----------


## Toliudar

I'm back from two and a half gloriously unplugged weeks, and will get caught up as quickly as I'm able.  Happy August, all!

----------


## Ridai

Hi, welcome back, we met Shade and Coney has not been eaten yet, but she made another boat trip.

----------


## Ridai

Could you please not make all of Shade's dialog a hyperlink? On the white background and with the underlining, a hyperlink I already clicked on is kind of annoying to read for longer texts.

And Thaum is missing memories?

----------


## Aegis013

It read to me like the memories talk was directed at Coney and Thaum. Not sure if I'm interpreting it exactly correctly but it sounds like Shade would give power to Thaum that would allow him to help Coney recover lost memories, though there may be some undisclosed price to be paid.

----------


## Alhallor

I changed Shade's speech, it should be more readable now.

It's really hard to make the sprite talk individualistic AND readable.

Thaum isn't missing memories but you have encountered some people who have been. And Shade would want to give Thaum the possibility to restore them, which would include Coney's, for a price.

No missed spell slots, I don't think it would be much of a bother, but it will be A price.

Aegis: Your reading of the situation is immaculate, Jahn can of course but in if wanted.

----------


## Ridai

I finally updated the Plotovillogram, given it was almost a year behind now. Hopefully I didn't miss a storyline/quest.

On the upside, this reminded me that the Black Rabite is indeed Shade-aspected and that there were a lot of monsters and undead in the desert, so might as well ask about those. Edited my recent IC post.

----------


## Alhallor

Gonna edit the info About the undead later, needed to get the other Story out first. Sorry for being a bit disjointled the next few days.

----------


## WindStruck

This development reminds me of one of the Mana games.  Sword of mana.

After you defeated any particular monster a ton of times, it turned into a black version with extremely high stats. More exp too.   :Small Wink: 

So what happened.. was this black rabite defeated 1000 times before they changed?   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Ridai

Trained so much its hair fell out fur went black and it broke its limiter, defeating all enemies in one bite. World destroyer for fun.

*One Chomp Bun*

_ONE CHOOOOOMP!_

----------


## Alhallor

> This development reminds me of one of the Mana games.  Sword of mana.
> 
> After you defeated any particular monster a ton of times, it turned into a black version with extremely high stats. More exp too.  
> 
> So what happened.. was this black rabite defeated 1000 times before they changed?


Nice that you got the reference!

Well there had definitely been some defeats going on, but of course what exactly happened will be shrouded in mystery for a little while longer.

Undead infos should be edited in, I'm working on something for you in the meantime, may take a few days or this week.

----------


## Aegis013

> Trained so much its hair fell out fur went black and it broke its limiter, defeating all enemies in one bite. World destroyer for fun.
> 
> *One Chomp Bun*
> 
> _ONE CHOOOOOMP!_


I chuckled. Trying to imagine a rabite doing 100 sit ups, push-ups, and squats a day is quite the image, followed by bouncing a distance of 10km.

----------


## Alhallor

Hi guys,

all of you should get some PM's from me I don't want to necesarrily push you into a certain direction it's kinda optional (RPG-sidequests you know.) 

When they are feelings or thoughts that you charakter may have are mentioned it's my current Interpretation of your Charakters it's not a "you're characters need to think that!" But more of a suggestion that you can freely build upon. 

Now on to something more disconcerting.

It seems Toliudar hasn't logged in for quite a few days, to be honest I had reeled myself in, because I waited for Coney's reactions which may not come, I'll definitely post on Friday but then what?

I hope for Toliudars return (I'll probably being overly dramatic here) but just in case my idea would be to continue play as usual, if Toliudar hasn't resurfaced till you go to Valsena I'll let Coney stay somewhere else till Toliudar returns.

Do you have another idea (or perhaps another way to contact Toliudar besides PM's?)

P.S. @kinem: If possible make some place in your Inbox for some stuff.

----------


## kinem

Alhallor: I just deleted some PMs so it should work now.

----------


## Ridai

Sorry for the hold-up, still dealing with the aftermath of a removed wisdom tooth, am in a bit of pain at the moment.

----------


## Alhallor

If you don't feel strongly towards yes or no towards Shade's proposal I would go with a tentative yes?

----------


## Ridai

Probably yes, will post when I am not turning to soup.

----------


## Aegis013

I hope you feel better Ridai.

----------


## Ridai

Pain has receeded enough that it doesn't ignore ibuprofen anymore, but still also dealing with lasting heat. Very tired/low energy.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn asking about Salamander is literally an afterthought. I just remembered the dancer had supposedly encountered Salamander and a desert seems like the sort of place Salamander would hang out, so I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.

----------


## Aegis013

Given there's no clear plan for approaching the trolls, should we just go visit Salamander while the party is in the area?

----------


## Ridai

I forgot to add the trolls in my table. Looking back through the thread, I am unsure how much of a threat they are, since it starts with people having trouble with the trolls, but then that they keep to themselves and don't leave the caves.

----------


## kinem

I think Salamander would be the more logical next stop.

----------


## WindStruck

Maybe we should just put up a sign.

TROLLS THIS WAY, DO NOT DISTURB  -------->

<---------- SHADE VISITORS THIS WAY

 :Small Tongue:

----------


## kinem

Brilliant!

----------


## Alhallor

:Small Big Grin:  somehow im very much a fan of the sign.

----------


## Ridai

Sure, that also works. Anyone want to bring that up ingame?

----------


## Alhallor

I'm pretty sure Larimar can McGyver a sign with all the stuff he has in his haversack.

----------


## WindStruck

Yeah.  Even chisel away at the walls with his singular adamantine arrow!   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Alhallor

Consent seems to be going towards Salamander while in the area. I'll move the game forward, I'll also assume that a sign was somehow placed there.

----------


## Aegis013

Does the fire resistance apply before or after the save?

If after, Jahn takes 0 fire damage (37*0.5 = 18.5 - 20 = 0 damage). If before, Jahn takes 8 fire damage (37-20 = 17*0.5 = 8 damage).

----------


## Ridai

Unless the DM or a specific rule says otherwise, you can apply bonuses/beneficial effects in whatever order you want in 3.5.

----------


## Alhallor

I thought it was always after but Im OK with "most beneficial option".

----------


## Ridai

I mean, applying energy resistance after halving is the better option, so nothing much would change. But yeah, there is no direct ruling in the books about the order of resistance before or after damage reducing save that I am aware of, so the standard "pick your order" would kick in.

Also Reflex save I guess (1d20+7)[*20*] 

edit: Looks like Thaum gets away unscathed this time.

----------


## kinem

Kens Reflex (1d20+10)[*11*] vs DC 15

----------


## WindStruck

reflex: (1d20+17)[*37*]

----------


## WindStruck

Oh crap.  Did we need to roll initiative?

Or is it simply our turn to do whatever now, in whichever order?

----------


## Aegis013

The salamander things won initiative and blasted us with the fireball, so it's our actions.

----------


## kinem

Ill post IC this evening.

----------


## Alhallor

@ Windstruck: Well Salamanders are Outsiders in 3.5 but with Secret of Mana there aren't really different planes (there is definitely something like a demon realm and parallel Worlds somehow) but I'd say we can fill them under monstrous humanoids.

----------


## WindStruck

I wonder if Thaum's healing magic which is very much undineish will actually hurt them...

----------


## Alhallor

That can be safely ruled out. It hurts undead because they're powered by negative energy and it didn't hurt the undead drinkers because they actually wanted to be unthirsted.

It would probably not feel nice to the salamanders but it wouldn't actually hurt them.

If Thaum would be somehow Salamander-aligned his healing spells would work the same after all. Exception do occur (probably more than is considered normal) but they are exceptions after all.

----------


## Aegis013

My first thought is to add back up dancers via Silent Image, but I'm not sure Jahn can Concentrate on Silent Image while simultaneously performing. My second thought is to burn another Bardic Music for DFI and have Larimar fire flaming arrows like little fireworks, Ken can add a whirling blade through the air if desired and have Coney launch a fireball as a bigger firework for the finale.

I wouldn't begrudge anyone saving their spells, though I think asking Larimar to waste a few non-magical arrows is probably reasonable.

I'll post Jahn's performance and if other players want to add contributions they're welcome to do so.

----------


## kinem

Ken will cast a couple of Extended Spiritual Weapons and have them clash in the air if Jahns song refers to battle.

----------


## Ridai

I would like to mention that I am having a bit of trouble with understanding the post because of all the "salamander/Salamander/Salamando" stuff and them frequently being used interchangably, so I don't really know what is happening in the first paragraph.

Also yes, Thaum renews the spell.

----------


## Aegis013

I'm going to assume Windstruck would be OK with Larimar firing some non-magic arrows unless told otherwise. Thanks for adding the spells in kinem.

Ouch, rolled a 4. Hopefully all of the "special effects" will help.

----------


## WindStruck

Maybe Larimar will juggle, tumble, or play a kazoo.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Ridai

If all the buffs are deemed okay, that should be another +5 bonus to the Perform check (unless I missed any errant morale and luck bonuses). If Thaum's ideas with the wind wall and the glitterdust bursts each provide +2, that would push the performance just past DC 30.

I would have put _grace_ or _dance of the unicorn_ on Jahn for effects, but sadly those are personal range spells.

----------


## Alhallor

I edited the post, and named Lord Xantaro an amphibian, he's not pleased about it but on the other hand you can have more of his gloriousness, which should cancel itself out.

Reaction to the performance and what action gave what bonus will be told tomorrow.

----------


## Ridai

Really, if Salamando is either referred to by his name or as "sprite" or something, that is probably clear enough. Just also calling Salamando a salamander leads to having to re-read something a few times, when they are very different things.

----------


## Ridai

I have officially run out of inventory space on Thaum's sheet for documenting party loot. Time to branch out to spellbook entries.

----------


## Aegis013

I've still got quite a bit of space on Jahn's sheet, though I also joined late (still super stoked I get to be in this game, it's quite awesome).

----------


## Alhallor

Well the awesomness is mostly due to you as players, because you manage to stack different things in your favor.

just for this encounter it was the combination of Jahn's singing before your arrival, then your willingness to let the Salamanders live and then a lot of ideas for a grand performance to solve the situation in a way you wanted to.

@Aegis: But to be honest, the most crucial reason for both you and kinem to be chosen was that I already liked the concepts and you kept your charakters on Myth-weavers (and you say'd in thread you may rejoin, made it somehow easier to write to you both)

----------


## Alhallor

Hi guys! For your adventures in Nevarl all of you get 5.200 XP.

Treasure wise if you want to sell the spear you get 16.400 gold. (4.100 gold for all of you.) Eliana takes back the scrap metal that she bunkered in Jahns holding item.

Regarding the group I don't think we need a 5th character currently, though should Toliudar not return the plot thread will be resolved in the future.

Tell me if you need anything else information wise.

Because we are in a new leg of the adventure, please all roll me 

3 times Initiative
All your knowledges you have ranks in (Thaum gets a knowledge nature regardless if he has ranks or not.)
2 times search, spot and listen 
Martial Lore if you have ranks.
Something else I probably have forgotten.

----------


## Ridai

I am in favor of selling the spear. Thaum also would like to give 2000gp of his share (or just 2k in general even if the spear isn't sold) to Eliana for purposes of financing her and Aned's endeavors to stop this undead situation.

I think we are doing fine without a fifth character right now, even if it means not having a dedicated arcane full caster.

And if I am not mistaken, we now have 59,450 XP total and thus reach *level 11.*
As discussed a few moons ago, I will not switch Thaum over to Healer 9/Stunted Undinite 2, unless I should wait until potentially meeting Undine with that. In the latter case, I'll hold off on leveling until then.

----------


## Ridai

Also gosh darn it I forgot my rolls.

*Initiative* (1d20)[*4*] (1d20)[*2*] (1d20)[*17*] 

*Knowledge (arcana)* (1d20+6)[*23*] 
*Knowledge (nature)* (1d20+1)[*9*] 
*Knowledge (religion)* (1d20+6)[*12*] 

*Search* (1d20+1)[*10*] (1d20+1)[*21*] 

*Spot* (1d20+4)[*23*] (1d20+4)[*15*] 

*Listen* (1d20+4)[*23*] (1d20+4)[*10*] 

*S-spellcraft?!* (1d20+11)[*28*] (1d20+11)[*20*]

----------


## Aegis013

I vote to sell the spear.

Initiative (1d20)[*11*] (1d20)[*7*] (1d20)[*1*]

Kn: Arcana (1d20+15)[*26*]
Kn: History (1d20+4)[*7*]
Kn: Religion (1d20+4)[*23*]

Search (1d20+2)[*20*] (1d20+2)[*17*]
Spot (1d20-1)[*19*] (1d20-1)[*17*]
Listen (1d20+12)[*27*] (1d20+12)[*25*]

Spellcraft (1d20+9)[*17*]
Profession: Astrologer (1d20+5)[*21*] (why not?)

Alhallor, given Jahn meets the requirements, how do you feel about me taking a level of Sublime Chord from Complete Arcane and then continuing to progress the Sublime Chord casting with Jade Phoenix Mage afterwards? It's a big boost in Jahn's arcane casting ability, though it won't make up for our team losing Coney's dedicated arcane casting.

----------


## Alhallor

at Aegis: Sublime Chord does give a pretty significant boost (if I read this right you can choose from the bard and then the Wizard/sorcerer spellist? Don't know if I have the right version on hand.) 

If you could then somewhere on your sheet make clear with what level of JPM you boost what I would allow it, but would ask you to hold the level up back for now, with the next region being THE region for magic it would be a good possibility to stumble upon some awesome magic secrets (not only for Jahn.)

----------


## Aegis013

> at Aegis: Sublime Chord does give a pretty significant boost (if I read this right you can choose from the bard and then the Wizard/sorcerer spellist? Don't know if I have the right version on hand.) 
> 
> If you could then somewhere on your sheet make clear with what level of JPM you boost what I would allow it, but would ask you to hold the level up back for now, with the next region being THE region for magic it would be a good possibility to stumble upon some awesome magic secrets (not only for Jahn.)


Yes, Sublime Chord gives access to the Sor/Wiz list in addition to the Bard list (any spells shared are taken from the Bard list). Jahn would get three new 4th level spells and a 5th level spell for taking the level, which would also let me potentially jump up to DR 10/evil if I use a 5th level slot on JPM's Mystic Phoenix Stance which would be a nice boost to Jahn's defenses.

Sure. I'll hold off on the level up for now.

----------


## WindStruck

Initiative 1: (1d20+7)[*18*]
Initiative 2: (1d20+7)[*15*]
Initiative 3: (1d20+7)[*21*]

Knowledge (dungeoneering): (1d20+4)[*19*]
Knowledge (geography): (1d20+6)[*11*]
Knowledge (nature): (1d20+6)[*19*]
Knowledge (arcana): (1d20+3)[*8*]

search1: (1d20+5)[*21*]
search2: (1d20+5)[*17*]

spot1: (1d20+10)[*28*]
spot2: (1d20+10)[*29*]

listen1: (1d20+10)[*28*]
listen2: (1d20+10)[*30*]

survival: (1d20+8)[*13*]

craft (bows): (1d20+12)[*29*]

----------


## kinem

Am I missing something? It may be that Ken's XP is less than the others because he started in the middle of the campaign. After the recent XP I have him at 51240, so no level-up. However, I might be missing some XP that we got at some point.

Sure, sell the spear.

Initiative (1d20+4)[*6*], (1d20+4)[*10*], (1d20+4)[*7*]
Knowledge (arcana) (1d20+16)[*27*]
Search (1d20+18)[*31*], (1d20+18)[*23*]
Spot (1d20+15)[*32*], (1d20+15)[*27*]
Listen (1d20+8)[*19*], (1d20+8)[*24*]
Spellcraft (1d20+16)[*35*], (1d20+16)[*22*]
Appraise (1d20+16)[*24*]

----------


## Aegis013

> Am I missing something? It may be that Ken's XP is less than the others because he started in the middle of the campaign. After the recent XP I have him at 51240, so no level-up. However, I might be missing some XP that we got at some point.


We started at the same time so Ken and Jahn should have the same XP I think. You may be missing 4,000 XP from your sheet. I suspect it wasn't recorded from this post when we last gained XP.

----------


## kinem

Aegis: Thanks

----------


## Alhallor

Thanks for all the helpful rolls everyone, you may still get some infos later and I just have a surprising workload currently, which may set me back a bit. I Got the introductory IC post in and you can have some fun. In the first post of the OOC thread is also a bit of info on Althena that is pretty much common knowledge and you could have got by talking among yourselves a bit.

----------


## Aegis013

I'll be on vacation for the next few days. The latest I'll be back to reliable posting is on the 25th.

----------


## Ridai

Have a nice vacation!  :Small Smile:

----------


## Alhallor

Let's have a bit of fun.

(1d4)[*4*]
1. The prancing sorcerer
2. The drunken magic missile
3. Tashas hideous joke
4. Brewery, Booklery and Bakery.

The other locales can of course be visited later.

@Aegis: Also from me a nice vacation.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum is asking about people matching the description of the cult leaders, he isn't asking about a cult.

----------


## WindStruck

Oh, I see.  I wouldn't think asking about a man who's yay tall or looks a certain way would draw blank stares....   :Small Confused:

----------


## Alhallor

That may be have been my problem. I wanted to convey that they think about it, but the description of them was a tad weird. (one of them was a big half ogre riding a dire bear after all. Even in Altena that's a bit weird.)

----------


## Alhallor

Hi guys, sorry for taking an eternity to post, but I was washed up with some stuff around hallooween and then get swapped up with preparation work for a campaign and didn't had much energy to spare.

But I'm back in the game now and am confident it's going to get stable at least. (Not counting christmas)

----------


## WindStruck

So, uh.  I already ran out of survival rolls and need to make more?

Larimar can also cast detect magic if that helps. So can Coney.  But is that what you all already did?

----------


## Alhallor

@Windstruck: Oh sorry, in looking over the rolls it seems I glanced over the survival roll. My mistake, post will including the Survival roll.

----------


## WindStruck

Oh no.  Who can resist free donuts and gourmet sub sandwiches!?

will: (1d20+11)[*29*]

----------


## kinem

Its lunchtime!

Ken Will (1d20+11)[*17*] vs sweet roll DC 19

----------


## Ridai

So tasty!

Will save (1d20+17)[*25*]

----------


## Alhallor

Nobody can be blamed for failing. It is free food after all.

----------


## Aegis013

(1d20+11)[*27*] Jahn's Will, DC 19

I'm really enjoying the flavor on this encounter. Reminds me of some other stories I've encountered with the being tempted to eat delicious looking but probably cursed or bewitched food, though the only actual example that's coming to mind was an episode of Adventure Time.

----------


## kinem

> I'm really enjoying the flavor on this encounter.


So is Ken, apparently.

----------


## WindStruck

So who goes first / won initiative for this?

----------


## Aegis013

It seems like the monster/s tried to get us to eat from the table of food for their turn, so I'd guess they won initiative and now it's our move.

----------


## WindStruck

mysterious will save number two...

(1d20+11)[*14*]

----------


## Alhallor

> It seems like the monster/s tried to get us to eat from the table of food for their turn, so I'd guess they won initiative and now it's our move.


This assesment is correct.

----------


## WindStruck

Since there's a real Nemesis Owl somewhere around here casting, am I able to get an idea of where it _actually_ is since it is making verbal sounds?

----------


## Alhallor

Seems to be coming from the cave. Which is plunged in pretty deep darkness currently.

----------


## kinem

Ken's Fort half (1d20+9)[*16*] vs Str damage DC 17

----------


## Aegis013

Fort DC 19 vs strength loss (1d20+10)[*23*]
Fort DC 19 vs Slow (1d20+10)[*25*]

----------


## WindStruck

Will save number three!

(1d20+11)[*29*]

----------


## Ridai

I _think_ Larimar was entirely missed by the attacks due to the +3 AC from _recitation,_ but I'm not sure.

Will save (1d20+17)[*26*]

I'll wait on save results to see what I need to work on with Thaum.

----------


## WindStruck

Oh nice, all I saw was the close wounds.  And I was in fact thinking that Recitation would have been nice.

----------


## Alhallor

The grapple is interesting on a teleporting target. And yes he should be close to Larimar (so many moving parts).

AoO against Larimar: (1d20+16)[*17*]

Yeah this guy is not lucky. Have your grapple. (he is medium sized by the way.)

----------


## WindStruck

Okay next step is an opposed grapple check..  I think recitation helps with this, and it isn't great for Larimar either way.

(1d20+9)[*23*]

I know!  I thought it would be hilarious on the teleporting target.  Either he can't anymore, or he takes Larimar with him!    :Small Big Grin: 

Plus there's other things, like only limited to unarmed or light weapons now.

----------


## Ridai

Crossing my fingers for the teleport not being a Su ability or only with Verbal components, because the teleporter now frantically waving Larimar around to try and get rid of him is hilarious.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Alhallor

He doesn't have a bad grapple modifier but definitely isn't build for it either...

Opposed grapple check: (1d20+11)[*18*]

Yeah... I mean... You got him!

Remember to deal you're Unarmed Strike damage.

----------


## WindStruck

So that's only...  (1d2+1)[*2*]  damage.   Woohoo!    :Small Big Grin:

----------


## kinem

Ken Will save (1d20+14)[*33*] vs DC 22

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn's Will: (1d20+11)[*21*]

In the Jahn spoiler it's indicated that Countersong might be able to stop the animation of the undead, but Countersong says:




> Countersong has no effect against effects that dont allow saves.


Is this a special exception? I've been pondering it for a bit but ultimately I just have to ask. If Jahn can de-animate the undead with Countersong, that's probably worth it, but I don't know how Countersong would do that since it just lets allies replace saves with Jahn's perform roll.

----------


## Ridai

Jahn also makes the Will save due to the +3 from _recitation_.

----------


## Alhallor

> Is this a special exception? I've been pondering it for a bit but ultimately I just have to ask. If Jahn can de-animate the undead with Countersong, that's probably worth it, but I don't know how Countersong would do that since it just lets allies replace saves with Jahn's perform roll.


This is an exception because I'm cheating a bit with the undead here. You'd still have to beat the enemy bards Perfom check in this case.

----------


## WindStruck

Wouldn't recommend attacking the grappled dude, since there is a chance the attacks would hit Larimar instead now.

However, if the teleporting swordsman is temporarily disabled, no reason for everyone to not pile onto the bard!   :Small Smile:

----------


## Aegis013

> Jahn also makes the Will save due to the +3 from _recitation_.


Thanks for the reminder.

Another nat 1 on the Countersong. Oh well.

----------


## Alhallor

Kinem if you want you can redirect the blade (not getting Larimar a 50% chance to be hit).

----------


## kinem

That rule only applies to Ranged attacks, which the Spiritual Weapon is not.

https://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/co...ableConditions

----------


## Alhallor

Oh yes the little 3 is only on ranged.

(I kinda want a Gif of the teleporter and Larimar teleporting around but I'm not talented enough for this.)

----------


## kinem

The teleporter being unable to escape Larimar is probably justified by Rule of Cool, but teleport is normally considered a standard way to get out of a grapple. Its the reason Ken has his teleport footwear like any spellcaster should.

----------


## Alhallor

> The teleporter being unable to escape Larimar is probably justified by Rule of Cool, but teleport is normally considered a standard way to get out of a grapple. Its the reason Ken has his teleport footwear like any spellcaster should.


It's exactly because it's a hilarious mental image. You're not subjected to the same cruelty.

----------


## Ridai

Is the cultist knocked out or dead?

----------


## Alhallor

He looks more knocked out, but probably bleeding. The bard is, the swordsman is relatively fine.

----------


## Alhallor

Just this one left. Opposed grapple roll. (1d20+11)[*25*]

----------


## WindStruck

> Some regularly check at Tashas hideos joke to get more people to our cause.


I have no idea what this is supposed to mean..  my brain fails to compute.

----------


## Ridai

My money's on this either being a magic shop, or a tavern with open mic night.

----------


## WindStruck

I don't know?  Or maybe there's just a massive amount of typos, but I can't tell what is trying to be conveyed here.

----------


## Ridai

Activating my Germanism-to-English subroutine, what I got from that quote is that the cult periodically goes to a place called "Tasha's Hideous Joke" to look for potential recruits.

----------


## Alhallor

Sorry for the misunderstandings, every time I think I have everything smoothed out it seems I forgot some things.

"Tashas Hideous Joke" was one of the inns you could have landed in and it's still out there and as Ridai already formulated out, some cultists check up on the place to find some potential recruits.

I think also one of you may have gotten a PM that there was a flyer, that you found in the other inn, that  some people meet there after closing hours (though after having cleared my PM's recently I'm not sure if I just planned it and was convinced that I did it or really sent the message out.)

----------


## Aegis013

Anyone got ranks in Sense Motive? 

Jahn has a -1 modifier so he's inclined to believe regardless of if it's a bluff or not.

----------


## Ridai

I've been operating on the assumption that if Thaum detected anything fishy, Alhallor would have told me.

----------


## WindStruck

I don't have a particularly good sense motive either.

----------


## Alhallor

Just want to point out that Ridai's assumption is correct.

I also want to point out that you got the one down that was actually really good at lying.

Depending on what you do next I may drop a small dossier next.

----------


## Alhallor

Thank you for three years of awesome gaming!

You're probably won't hear much from me till the 09/JAN/2023 to recharge my creative batteries.

I'd also need another Knowledge Arcana and Religion check from all of you for the next horrible, horrible encounter.

And now a short dossier about the cult (I won't spoil anything just something I felt I needed to tell you.)

I knew I wanted to make a monster-hating-cult in the beginning of the game to act as an enemy. I did flesh out individual members a bit and add more the more often they appear and begin to play a role with some personalities being the typical fanatical cult member (like most of the guys who attacked Rabiton.)

And some are in the cult just for the kicks, or because they fall in love with another cult member, Or because they want to prove themselves.

Different reasons for different people, mostly.

And now I actually don't have that more to write, meh. Happy holidays and a happy new year for all of you.
Thanks!

----------


## Aegis013

Endless appreciation for a fantastic story, world, and the amazing encounters you put together Alhallor. Thank you for your herculean effort in making this game the incredible work of art that it is. I eagerly await whatever you come up with for the next chapter(s).

----------


## Ridai

It's been three years. Damn. Started right at the end of the Before Times, go figure. This is now the longest-running roleplaying game I have ever been in. Never thought this would come out of that Hail Mary request to play a healer. Crazy.

Thanks once again for this game and all the effort that goes into it.

Merry Christmas, a happy new year, and a hopefully relaxing vacation to you!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Ridai

And naturally I immediately forget to roll!

Arcana (1d20+6)[*26*]
Religion (1d20+6)[*22*]

----------


## WindStruck

arcana: (1d20+3)[*10*]

religion.. well, it's untrained.  (1d20+2)[*18*]

Wow, I didn't realize the game had been going that long..

Uh, by the way, how much exp are we at now total?  I feel like I might have possibly forgot to be adding to it lately.

----------


## Ridai

The most recent total should be 59450.

edit: Also, uh, what CL is the Music of the Bones?

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn's knowledge:
Arcana (1d20+15)[*18*]
Religion (1d20+4)[*5*]

Thanks for these amazing rolls, forum dice roller.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## kinem

Kens Appraisal: (1d20+18)[*27*]

----------


## WindStruck

> Jahn's knowledge:
> Arcana [roll0]
> Religion [roll1]
> 
> Thanks for these amazing rolls, forum dice roller.


Ah.. did I pass my curse on to you?  Merry Christmas!   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Ridai

It's A Christmas Miracle!

----------


## kinem

Alhallor: This has been one of the best games I've been in. Humor is part of it, but serves to liven up the game, and underlying it is some real role playing.

Ken's Knowledge Arcana (1d20+18)[*29*] and Religion (untrained) (1d20+4)[*7*]

----------


## Alhallor

I have emerged from my vacation to give some statements.

I know it's a bit cliche but the game wouldn't work without you. Your continous enthusiasm makes the game roll and that you appreciate the humor (that I feel I may lay on way too thick sometimes) means really a lot to me. 

CL for the "music of bones" is 10. Also the book doesn't disappear after using it as a scroll. (It's a weird thing) Giving up to 10 allies 1W10+10 tHP. (And yes, definitely the scroll with the most supplementary material ever.)

----------


## Ridai

Knowledge (nature), untrained (1d20+1)[*8*]

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn's Travel Cloak can turn into a one-person tent. Plus with all the fire magic, I'm sure Jahn could get a fire going.
Or if we're desperate, Jahn has the 1 time use candle of Limited Wish, which could easily replicate Secure Shelter.

----------


## WindStruck

nature: (1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## Alhallor

Regarding the runestaff: That complicates things... Jahn could use it because it appears on the 4th Level Bard Spell list of course.

I'll have to think a bit about it, but I guess Emulate Class Feature should be able to make it work (the spell slot still get's paid after all).

But I have to sleep on it a bit.

Just want to stress again that the map the fairy made is not really up to scale. She just had a lot of fun drawing the thing and may have gotten some proportions out of whack. (Not in any way related that I had fun making it and was very loose with the distances, no sir!)

----------


## Ridai

In roughly what direction is the, uh, cultist tracking arrow pointing?

----------


## Alhallor

It points towards Frigrahas domain (unsurprisingly).

----------


## Ridai

I also notice the Icy Labyrinth is in the most distant possible corner of the map. Thaum's sense of duty is going to make meeting Undine impossible. xD

----------


## Alhallor

Well see. Everything is possible.

----------


## Alhallor

Hope I made the demands of the fairy clear.

Oh and... Just recheck your equipment, resistances, bonuses and stuff for the next encounter.

It's... Gonna be a big one. Not as big as Rabiton but I'm sure it get's extensive.

----------


## WindStruck

I think Larimar is behind a level, so I better actually do the process of gaining a level at some point.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Aegis013

I got the book that allows leveling into the PrC I asked about, but I'm not sure if Jahn has time to study it at this point. I was hoping we'd go to the observatory directly but I don't think it was a universal target of interest for most of the party. Visiting Undine seemed more in line with the group's goals.

----------


## Alhallor

@Windstruck: You should do that, yes.

@Aegis: After checking Sublime chord again what I consider the complicated bits of the class. (The songs) only appear later. The other features gives you more spells and spell slots which are definitely immensely useful but somehow I feel the studying part feels more reserved for that feature, you can take the very first level of Sublime Chord now. (You do already have the prerequisites after all)

I'll jumble some things around in my head for the next encounter probably gonna post on monday at the earliest. Tell me if you accept the small fairy's blessing I'll consider the apples good enough for her to build you a shelter (she's supposed to help you breath a bit).

----------


## Aegis013

With Jahn's level up, his saves all improved by +1 and he's now giving up a 5th level spell slot for DR 10/Evil instead of a 2nd level for DR 4/Evil.

The biggest change of interest is he can now cast Teleport 1/d. With Mystic Phoenix Stance, his caster level is barely high enough to bring all four PCs to the target destination, though Jahn can't teleport us anywhere he's never seen.

Next level I should be able to grab Scry Location (bard 5 spell) to alleviate that limitation.

----------

